#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм vs шаманизм

## Юндрун Топден

Здравствуйте!
Как то задумался на эту тему. Слышал что в Туве вроде как эти две религии спокойно сосуществуют.
Вопрос у меня такой: какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


 Теже самые противоречия как между сансарой и нирваной... ни более, ни менее.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Теже самые противоречия как между сансарой и нирваной... ни более, ни менее.


Понятно что шаманство к освобождению не идет, но оно вроде так и не позиционируется. Врач тоже не ведет к освобождению от сансары, однако бывает жизненно необходим.
Конкретнее о противоречиях?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Исходные постулаты. Так же как и между буддизмом и христианством. Существует ли нечто, что сотворило мир? Реальны ли духи? Ну и главный вопрос тварь ты дожащая или право имеешь в буддизме духи являются просто ЖС и им оказывается уважение такое же, как и всем остальным омраченным ЖС. В шаманизме шаман служит духам.

Ну это так - на бытовом уровне, что называется.

----------

Дордже (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2011), Юндрун Топден (20.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В шаманизме шаман служит духам.


В той же степени как и духи шаману.

----------

Винд (22.07.2011), Юндрун Топден (20.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .. но оно вроде так и не позиционируется.


 О чем вопрос тогда?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В той же степени как и духи шаману.


Он их тоже разбирает на запчасти и предупреждает, что если служить не будут, то сыктым устроит?  :Smilie:  А еще эти дивные шаманские бои...  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (21.06.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В той же степени как и духи шаману.


Они вселяются в шамана, если *им* будем это угодно. В буддизме йог вселяет в себя тех, кого *ему* угодно.

----------

Дордже (21.06.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Вопрос у меня такой: какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


В Буддизме все вопросы и ответы изначально у нас внутри. Другие традиции эти ответы ищут где угодно, только не в своей голове.

----------

Elena Romanova (18.01.2016), Анна А (07.03.2016), Юндрун Топден (20.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Они вселяются в шамана, если *им* будем это угодно.


Где вы этих сказок понабрались? Неконтролируемое вселение это болезнь и ее лечат, даже тут на форуме проскакивал пример как в буддийский монастырь с этим отправляли. Шаман же в полноценных равноправных отношениях с духами.

----------

Винд (22.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Шаман же в полноценных равноправных отношениях с духами.


Но ведь не он в духов вселяется, а те в него. Неравноправие.

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.06.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но ведь не он в духов вселяется, а те в него. Неравноправие.


Вы вообще представляете, что представляет из себя процесс, называемый вселением?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы вообще представляете, что представляет из себя процесс, называемый вселением?


Очень приблизительно, на таком уровне:



> По мере роста, духу становится недостаточно одной молочной еды. Тогда в жертву приносится курица. Более могущественному слуге требуется ещё больше пищи, и для него закалывают барана. Дух, поедающий нескольких баранов, называется анда и может взять власть над шаманом. Следующий по силе дух – роун. Он целиком властвует над шаманом и требует крупной жертвы в виде лошади. Роуны настолько могущественны, что могут убивать людей и подчинять своей воле целый род. Их кровожадность растёт с каждым днём: нам рассказывали случаи, когда духи возвеличивались до такой степени, что требовали кровь ребёнка.
> 
> Будучи не в силах самостоятельно избавиться от роуна, шаманы обращаются за помощью к ламе. Если тот достаточно силён, то проводит специальный ритуал освобождения. Это чрезвычайно опасное занятие: в случае неудачного исхода окончательно разгневанный дух способен погубить и ламу, и шамана.


Про ламу-избавителя от духов особенно занятно.  :Smilie:

----------

Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Дондог (20.06.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Но ведь не он в духов вселяется, а те в него. Неравноправие.


Или только когда он их пускает или призывает вселиться?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Или только когда он их пускает или призывает вселиться?


Там схема "вход рубль, выход--полтинник".  :Smilie:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Исходные постулаты. Так же как и между буддизмом и христианством. Существует ли нечто, что сотворило мир? Реальны ли духи? Ну и главный вопрос тварь ты дожащая или право имеешь в буддизме духи являются просто ЖС и им оказывается уважение такое же, как и всем остальным омраченным ЖС. В шаманизме шаман служит духам.
> 
> Ну это так - на бытовом уровне, что называется.


То есть по идее не может существовать буддиста-шамана?))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Про ламу-избавителя от духов особенно занятно.


А ничего что это про "черный" шаманизм?



> Правда, воспитывая духов, «белые» шаманы не приносят им кровавых жертв: в пищу идут молоко, сладости, алкоголь и дым (благовонием служит тлеющий коровий навоз). Все жертвенные животные посвящаются божествам, а не закалываются: после специального ритуала в их шерсть вплетаются разноцветные лоскутки ткани, и до конца жизни они являются неприкосновенными.

----------

Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Tsepelma (04.08.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> То есть по идее не может существовать буддиста-шамана?))


Буддисту навряд ли есть смысл становится шаманом, а шаман такое же сансарное существо, еще и по сознательней среднестатистического человека.

----------

Tsepelma (04.08.2011), Юндрун Топден (20.06.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Личность шамана во многом предопределяет то, какого духа он получит и воспитает. Исходя из этого, шаманов делят на «белую» и «чёрную» кости. Первые служат добру и тесно связаны с ламами. Они носят белую шёлковую одежду и ездят на белых лошадях.


Да, белые шаманы если и не буддисты, то всё-таки дружат с ламами. И ездят на белых лошадях, прелесть какая!
А Гэндальф был серым шаманом?

----------

Lungrig (22.07.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .. прелесть какая!


 Не понятно к чему ирония... Из одного и того же места одну неблагую сторону выставить напоказ, как истину, а другую, более распространенную, обсмеять как глупость. Вобщем ничего нового - поток выдавливания надуманой мерзости из своего же ума.

----------

Дондог (20.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Очень приблизительно, на таком уровне:


Статья в общем-то странная.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То есть по идее не может существовать буддиста-шамана?))


Воззрение не то. Посмотрите, к примеру, Мачиг Лабдрон. Ни разу не шаманизм.

----------

Alekk (20.06.2011), Дондог (21.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не понятно к чему ирония... Из одного и того же места одну неблагую сторону выставить напоказ, как истину, а другую, более распространенную, обсмеять как глупость. Вобщем ничего нового - поток выдавливания надуманой мерзости из своего же ума.


Не, для меня обе этих шаманских стороны--глупости. Забавные этнографические моменты, что чёрные шаманы лошадь приносят в жертву духу, а белые--на белой лошади ездят.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Статья в общем-то странная.


Ау, шаманы,расскажите уже правду о себе буддистам! Хотим знать, как у вас там на самом деле!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не понятно к чему ирония... Из одного и того же места одну неблагую сторону выставить напоказ, как истину, а другую, более распространенную, обсмеять как глупость.


Ну при ближайшем рассмотрении и христианство ничотак. А мусульмане - это такие черные христиане, поскольку баранов режут  :Smilie:  Осталось только ввести категорию плохие и хорошие и вообще замечательно все будет

----------

Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .. христианство.


 Не понимаю, как можно сравнивать "мужика общающегося с духами в своей деревне", который на бытовом уровне вредит или помогает, а не проповедует и не ведет всех к счастию, с религиями..

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ау, шаманы,расскажите уже правду о себе буддистам!!


 Уверен они лучше делом займутся, чем доказывать, что они не верблюды, тем, кто считает себя вправе неуважительно относиться к тому,, о чем не имеют и малейшего представления. Кому действительно надо сами идут и смотрят как оно на самом деле, а не статейки в интернетах читают.

----------

Дондог (21.06.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011), Тао (23.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кому действительно надо сами идут и смотрят как оно на самом деле, а не статейки в интернетах читают.


Так ведь и надо делать. А кому не надо (мне не надо), те могут читать статейки и обсуждать. Так каждый следует дао.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так ведь и надо делать. А кому не надо (мне не надо), те могут читать статейки и обсуждать. Так каждый следует дао.


 Как так надо? я думаю вы не школьник и не студент, и должны представлять, что такое годами и десятилетиями заниматься своей профессией, и накапливать опыт, какие только там познаются тонкости и ньюансы дела. Хирург, шаман, поп, киллер проживают эти года и накапливают опыт и продолжают заниматься своим делом.. ими движет что-то конкретное, какое-то представление о жизни, какой-то опыт. Это не увлечение на пять минут, люди живут и проживают жизни занимаясь этим. Если про хирурга мы знаем, что он конкретно продлевает людям жизнь, киллер убивает, поп проповедует своей пастве, и можем делать выводы об этом. То почему о шаманизме делаются такие поспешные выводы по полусказочным статейкам? шаманы это те же люди, которые занимаются всю жизнь своим делом. 

update: Это в книге по магии одной определение шамана есть, мол тот кто лупит в бубен, а потом приходит дьявол и бьет бьющего в бубен. Как это можно всерьез воспринимать? тут суждения на таком же уровне.

----------

Teimuraz (07.07.2011), Дондог (21.06.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хирург, шаман, поп, киллер


Классный ряд  :Smilie: ))))))))))))

----------

Дондог (21.06.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Хирург, шаман, поп, киллер


- или путь развития =)

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.06.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Ау, шаманы,расскажите уже правду о себе буддистам! Хотим знать, как у вас там на самом деле!


Ну например это: « Следующий по силе дух – роун» — название, невозможное в бурятском языке.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Если опираться на текст Ламы Цонкапы "Ламирм Ченмо", то там говорится о том, что возможно полагаться на мирских божеств для достижения некоторых мирских целей, однако, ни в коем случае нельзя считать их Прибежищем. 

В оригинале сказанно так:



> _Нельзя почитать высшим Прибежищем мирских богов, таких как Рудра и Вишну; что уж говорить о Хозяевах земли, относящихся к претам, или нагах. То есть нельзя им доверяться по недостатку веры в Три Прибежища, хотя не запрещено полагаться на их помощь в некоторых мирских делах: как, например, полагаются на помощб милостынедателя, [чтобы получить средства] проживания, или возлагают на врача надежду, что он излечит болезнь._

----------

Tong Po (19.03.2016), Сергей Ч (21.06.2011), Юань Дин (07.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Полагаться-то можно, но что-то мне не кажется, что топикстартер решил всерьёз шаманом заделаться.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Полагаться-то можно, но что-то мне не кажется, что топикстартер решил всерьёз шаманом заделаться.


А мне показалось, что наоборот аргументацию подбирает  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2011)

----------


## Винд

> Вопрос у меня такой: какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


Если приглядитесь, то заметите что любое *религиозное течение использует ровно ту же практику и обряд, что и шаман*/маг/оккультист.
Можете поискать паралели в Буддизме, ... мне кажется что найдете ...  :Wink:   Я же чтоб ни кого не задевать, но доказать свою мысль приведу пример отвлеченный: 
Угадайте кто это: "воду заговаривает, дУхами рулит, будущее предсказывает, знаки разные над дверями чертит"
Думаете шаман. А вот и нет - я описал православного батюшку священника.

Так в арсенале противоречий нету - он у всех один и тот же. Разница лишь в целях и правилах по каким он применяется.
ИМХО  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Здравствуйте!
> Как то задумался на эту тему. Слышал что в Туве вроде как эти две религии спокойно сосуществуют.
> Вопрос у меня такой: какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


Ключевая разница в воззрении. То, что шаман служит духам - давняя бф-овская байка. Все свое общение с духами шаман строит с позиции силы или же на равноправных отношениях (в зависимости от традиции), иначе он серьезно рискует собственной безопасностью.

----------


## Pasha

Сегодня я узнал что есть какой то ламский шаманизм .Шаманы камлают перед буддами. И что их учетиля имеют право проводить обряды в буддийских храмах. Насколько это правда?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Если приглядитесь, то заметите что любое *религиозное течение использует ровно ту же практику и обряд, что и шаман*/маг/оккультист.
> Можете поискать паралели в Буддизме, ... мне кажется что найдете ...   Я же чтоб ни кого не задевать, но доказать свою мысль приведу пример отвлеченный: 
> Угадайте кто это: "воду заговаривает, дУхами рулит, будущее предсказывает, знаки разные над дверями чертит"
> Думаете шаман. А вот и нет - я описал православного батюшку священника.
> 
> Так в арсенале противоречий нету - он у всех один и тот же. Разница лишь в целях и правилах по каким он применяется.
> ИМХО


Да, верно. Из всех религий в той или иной степени торчат уши шаманизма. Это было одной из самых распространенных практик у племен очень долгое время. С мезолита вроде как, в неолите потом тоже долго. Так что в культурной памяти целые жирные пласты связей с шаманскими символами и сюжетами, на уровне образов, иногда изменившихся, но по сути своей всё тех же.

Христианство... Молодой герой, духовная и харизматичная личность, добровольно пошел на смерть, чтобы спасти людей от зла и гибели, своей добровольной жертвой этот герой снял проклятье с людей, после чего отправился в невидимый мир, где занял высокое положение в иерархии, и может оказывать помощь в виде духовной сущности. - Это на 100% шаманский сюжет, один из базовых в этой религии, все описания теологии шаманизма о нем говорят. .. Даже история с отцом эта в христианстве тоже сильно с шаманским духом. Шаман перед тем как совершить свое путешествие-жертву к духам, молится Отцу - авторитетному шаману прошлого, уже умершему, или который сам раньше отбыл к духам.

----------


## Дмитрон

Шаманизм это родовой социум, почитание духов предков. Привязанность к родовому-племенному укладу. На этом строится вся суть этой древней религии.
Буддизм в привязанности видит корень проблем и страданий.

----------


## PampKin Head

Буддизм - учение Пробужденных существ (нечеловеческих, включая Будду); шаманизм - учения и тесная связка по большей части в непробужденными нечеловеческими существами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сегодня я узнал что есть какой то ламский шаманизм .Шаманы камлают перед буддами. И что их учетиля имеют право проводить обряды в буддийских храмах. Насколько это правда?


Говорят, что в Москве кур доят  :Smilie:  Больше слушайте рассказов. Узнаете много интересного. В этом же главная суть практики, не так ли?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Здравствуйте!
> Как то задумался на эту тему. Слышал что в Туве вроде как эти две религии спокойно сосуществуют.
> Вопрос у меня такой: какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


Это везде так, посмотрите Синто-Буддизм, Бон и тд. Это нормально, Дхарма не отрицает наличия мира богов, духов, нагов и тд. Другое дело, что правда ли то, что некоторые из этих существ  становятся скажем так буддистами? Вот в чем вопрос. Видел тханки различных "чудовищ", которые как гласит "легенда" стали на службу Дхармы Будды.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

То, что, например, тибетские охранители Дхармы стали буддистами после того, как их подчинил Гуру Ринпоче —это по-моему бесспорно и доказывается тем, что в Тибете до сих пор существует Дхарма. Если бы охранители были против буддизма, они бы там разнесли всё под основание. Как собственно и было до приглашения Гуру Ринпоче.

----------

Нико (05.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> То, что, например, тибетские охранители Дхармы стали буддистами после того, как их подчинил Гуру Ринпоче —это по-моему бесспорно и доказывается тем, что в Тибете до сих пор существует Дхарма. Если бы охранители были против буддизма, они бы там разнесли всё под основание. Как собственно и было до приглашения Гуру Ринпоче.


Да это и есть синтез шаманизма, бон, синто и пр с буддизмом. Ничего здесь странного и страшного нет. Это не Запад с погоней за ведьмами. Я это и хотел сказать.

----------

Tong Po (19.03.2016), Сергей Ч (06.03.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Здравствуйте!
> Как то задумался на эту тему. Слышал что в Туве вроде как эти две религии спокойно сосуществуют.
> Вопрос у меня такой: какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


Противоречий как у "мухи и котлеты", т.е. почти никаких.  :Smilie:  Но в истории есть опыт объединения, что произошло с религией Бон, которая лежит в основе всех шаманских практик от Тибета до Монголии. Когда в Тибет пришёл Буддизм, то он не стёр окончательно Бонские шаманские практики, а трансформировал и объединил их в себе, таким образом оказалось возможным продолжать делать шаманские практики, но уже в рамках буддийского пути к просветлению.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Противоречий как у "мухи и котлеты", т.е. почти никаких.  Но в истории есть опыт объединения, что произошло с религией Бон, которая лежит в основе всех шаманских практик от Тибета до Монголии. Когда в Тибет пришёл Буддизм, то он не стёр окончательно Бонские шаманские практики, а трансформировал и объединил их в себе, таким образом оказалось возможным продолжать делать шаманские практики, но уже в рамках буддийского пути к просветлению.


Извиняюсь, а можно уточнить, о каких конкретно  шаманских практиках идёт речь в Вашем сообщении ?

----------


## Анна А

> какие явные противоречния можно найти с буддийской точки зрения против шаманизма?


Это как Фрейд заложил все будущие направления психотерапии, так и шаманизм заложил основы всех религий ибо древнеший.  Шаманские практики как сильные переживания необычного состояния сознания так же как и буддийские, направлены на достижение целостности, быть может  более экстатичны только. 
Единственное противоречие вижу в том, что в шаманстве прибегают к призывам к внешней помощи, а в буддизме ум способен излечить себя сам. Но ведь все противоречия меркнут перед результатом.

----------

Кайто Накамура (07.03.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Извиняюсь, а можно уточнить, о каких конкретно  шаманских практиках идёт речь в Вашем сообщении ?


Буддизм ничего не брал у "шаманских практик"  :Smilie: , это шаманские практики связаны с древней религией Бон, а буддизм на Тибетской земле не противоречиво интегрировал многие моменты, которые были в Боне. Я имел в виду практики связанные с общением с местными божествами и охранителями, а так же практики связанные с подношениями в виде ароматного дыма, принятые в тибетском буддизме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм ничего не брал у "шаманских практик" , это шаманские практики связаны с древней религией Бон, а буддизм на Тибетской земле не противоречиво интегрировал многие моменты, которые были в Боне. Я имел в виду практики связанные с общением с местными божествами и охранителями, а так же практики связанные с подношениями в виде ароматного дыма, принятые в тибетском буддизме.


Местные божества и охранители, естественно - местные  :Smilie:   На самом деле ведь их не так то и много, и они в каждом регионе Азии - свои.

Но вот подношения в виде ароматного дыма издревле распространены и в Индиях.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Это как Фрейд заложил все будущие направления психотерапии, так и шаманизм заложил основы всех религий ибо древнеший.  Шаманские практики как сильные переживания необычного состояния сознания так же как и буддийские, направлены на достижение целостности, быть может  более экстатичны только. 
> Единственное противоречие вижу в том, что в шаманстве прибегают к призывам к внешней помощи, а в буддизме ум способен излечить себя сам. Но ведь все противоречия меркнут перед результатом.


Ещё отличие в том, что буддизм, по крайней мере в основе своей (если не брать поздние социальные наслоения) религия очень индивидуалистская, "прохладная", а шаманизм наоборот, он успешно существовал только в эпохи, когда не было представления об индивидуальности и личном пути, каждый человек был частью племени и от него и его судьбы отделить себя не мог. Шаман общается с духами и танцует не потому что ему оно надо, а потому что иначе племя погибнет, духи нашлют непогоду, уведут стада скота, нашлют болезни, ...

----------


## Анна А

> Ещё отличие в том, что буддизм, по крайней мере в основе своей (если не брать поздние социальные наслоения) религия очень индивидуалистская, "прохладная", а шаманизм наоборот, он успешно существовал только в эпохи, когда не было представления об индивидуальности и личном пути, каждый человек был частью племени и от него и его судьбы отделить себя не мог. Шаман общается с духами и танцует не потому что ему оно надо, а потому что иначе племя погибнет, духи нашлют непогоду, уведут стада скота, нашлют болезни, ...


Индивидуалистская говорите...прохладная..а практика Тонглен? Направлена состраданием на все ЖС. Шаманы же работают только для своего племени. 

п.с. недавно узнала, что в Бурятии со сменой религий, ламы преследовали шаманов, сжигали предметы их культа...

----------


## Кайто Накамура

:Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Местные божества и охранители, естественно - местные   На самом деле ведь их не так то и много, и они в каждом регионе Азии - свои.
> 
> Но вот подношения в виде ароматного дыма издревле распространены и в Индиях.


Вот именно, только в индийском буддизме таких подношений никогда не было.

----------


## Нико

> п.с. недавно узнала, что в Бурятии со сменой религий, ламы преследовали шаманов, сжигали предметы их культа...


Достаточно посетить Бурятию, чтобы убедиться в наличии сильного шаманизма в ней и по сей день...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот именно, только в индийском буддизме таких подношений никогда не было.


Невари-буддисты возжигают как сейчас, так и раньше возжигали. 
Можно это также и у кашмирцев найти, правда они сейчас уже не-буддисты
имхо: к данной практике Бон не причём.

(п.с. это, так просто на заметку, не спора ради  :Smilie:  )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Невари-буддисты возжигают как сейчас, так и раньше возжигали. 
> Можно это также и у кашмирцев найти, правда они сейчас уже не-буддисты
> имхо: к данной практике Бон не причём.
> 
> (п.с. это, так просто на заметку, не спора ради  )


Может и так, у меня другой взгляд.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот именно, только в индийском буддизме таких подношений никогда не было.


Это всё от странных представлений, будто в Индии существовал «изначальный буддизм», а махаяна и ваджраяна это типа синтез с китайскими и тибетскими культами.

----------

Tong Po (19.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Индивидуалистская говорите...прохладная..а практика Тонглен? Направлена состраданием на все ЖС. Шаманы же работают только для своего племени. 
> 
> п.с. недавно узнала, что в Бурятии со сменой религий, ламы преследовали шаманов, сжигали предметы их культа...


Есть версия, что Буддизм был направлен на ослабление монголов, что его распространение связано с Цинами.
Конфликт ламства и шаманов существовал довольно жесткий. Советская власть этот старый конфликт между западными и восточными бурятами использовала, в советское время посты занимали западные буряты, а интеллигенция и буддийская сангха восточных бурят была фактически уничтожена. Многие шаманисты сейчас вспоминают этот период как месть ламству.
По моему, все дело в властолюбии определенных лиц.
В БТСР многие обряды фактически шаманские.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я имел в виду практики связанные с общением с местными божествами и охранителями, а так же практики связанные с подношениями в виде ароматного дыма, принятые в тибетском буддизме.


Ну это и взял

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это как Фрейд заложил все будущие направления психотерапии, так и шаманизм заложил основы всех религий ибо древнеший.  Шаманские практики как сильные переживания необычного состояния сознания так же как и буддийские, направлены на достижение целостности, быть может  более экстатичны только. 
> Единственное противоречие вижу в том, что в шаманстве прибегают к призывам к внешней помощи, а в буддизме ум способен излечить себя сам. Но ведь все противоречия меркнут перед результатом.


Бонцам только об этом не говорите. а то обидятся за Шенраба Миво  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Бонцам только об этом не говорите. а то обидятся за Шенраба Миво


А на что обидятся? ) Бонцы верят, что Шенраба был ранним буддой, но и буддисты верят, что до Шакьямуни были будды. В каждой традиции есть просветлённые существа. Речь о шаманских практиках, а из них многие были заимствованы тибетским буддизмом. Та же тема жертвоприношений спихивалась ими друг на друга, ну да дело прошлое )
 Если и вражда между буддистами и бонцами, то всегда на политической основе, и не связана с ритуалами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А на что обидятся? ) Бонцы верят, что Шенраба был ранним буддой, но и буддисты верят, что до Шакьямуни были будды. В каждой традиции есть просветлённые существа. Речь о шаманских практиках, а из них многие были заимствованы *тибетским* буддизмом. Та же тема жертвоприношений спихивалась ими друг на друга, ну да дело прошлое )
>  Если и вражда между буддистами и бонцами, то всегда на политической основе, и не связана с ритуалами.


Извините, но и Вам задам вопрос:

О каких конкретно практиках идёт речь в Вашем сообщении ?

(п.с. это Вам )

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Есть версия, что Буддизм был направлен на ослабление монголов, что его распространение связано с Цинами.
> Конфликт ламства и шаманов существовал довольно жесткий. Советская власть этот старый конфликт между западными и восточными бурятами использовала, в советское время посты занимали западные буряты, а интеллигенция и буддийская сангха восточных бурят была фактически уничтожена. Многие шаманисты сейчас вспоминают этот период как месть ламству.
> По моему, все дело в властолюбии определенных лиц.
> В БТСР многие обряды фактически шаманские.


Конечно, ламаизм оказывал на все сферы жизни Монголии огромное влияние. Маньчжуры цинской империи желали ослабить воинственность монголов т.к. ламаизм учил смирению властям, "смягчал дикие нравы". С одной стороны политическое и социальное развитие Монголии останавливалось (в том числе и демография) а с другой сохранялось искусство, письменность монгольская. И что удивительно, простой народ Монголии был предан духовенству.

----------


## Анна А

> Извините, но и Вам задам вопрос:
> 
> О каких конкретно практиках идёт речь в Вашем сообщении ?
> 
> (п.с. это Вам )


Спасибо за цветочек )
А практики такие,верней ритуалы: например акцент бонцев на бардо был взят буддистами. В раннебуддийском  периоде император Сонгцен Гампо сохранил бонские похоронные ритуалы (с жертвоприношениями между прочим)
Интересно и то, что эти ритуалы при императорском дворе остались и после изгнания министров и политиков-бонцев.
а ещё четырёхступенчатое лечение при помощи "мо". Из бона же пришло.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно, ламаизм оказывал на все сферы жизни Монголии огромное влияние. Маньчжуры цинской империи желали ослабить воинственность монголов т.к. ламаизм учил смирению властям, "смягчал дикие нравы". С одной стороны политическое и социальное развитие Монголии останавливалось (в том числе и демография) а с другой сохранялось искусство, письменность монгольская. И что удивительно, простой народ Монголии был предан духовенству.


Опять же для справки, нет такой религии "ламаизм"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Опять же для справки, нет такой религии "ламаизм"


Нет конечно, но ламы же несли буддизм. (нет?)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А на что обидятся? ) Бонцы верят, что Шенраба был ранним буддой, но и буддисты верят, что до Шакьямуни были будды. В каждой традиции есть просветлённые существа. Речь о шаманских практиках, а из них многие были заимствованы тибетским буддизмом. Та же тема жертвоприношений спихивалась ими друг на друга, ну да дело прошлое )
>  Если и вражда между буддистами и бонцами, то всегда на политической основе, и не связана с ритуалами.


Анна, даже тут у Вас противоречие.  :Smilie:  Вы утверждаете, что шаманизм является основой всех остальных религий. Голословно утверждаете. Теперь попробуйте пояснить каким образом у Вас заимствование в VIII веке нашей эры тибетским буддизмом элементов шаманских практик становится вдруг основой религии, появившейся в VI -VII веке до нашей эры?  :Smilie:  Опять же Шенраба Миво не трогаем  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет конечно, но ламы же несли буддизм. (нет?)


И монахи несли буддизм. Но монахизма тоже не существует  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А практики такие,верней ритуалы: например акцент бонцев на бардо был взят буддистами. .


Бардо (тиб. bar do),  Антарабхава (санскр. अन्तरभाव, antarabhāva) — промежуточное состояние.

Передача этих Учений идёт из Индий.

Из книги «Безмятежное сияние истины», написанной по Учениям по бардо, данным в Европе Лопён Цечу Ринпоче :

 - В наши дни под понятием «бардо» обычно подразумевается время, которое проходит от смерти до
следующего перерождения. Однако истинное значение этого слова – «промежуточная стадия», «интервал
между одним явлением и другим». Таким образом, первоначальный смысл оказывается значительно шире
общепринятого.
.....
Встречаются разные способы классификации бардо. НАПРИМЕР, некоторые мастера говорили о шести
его видах. Однако эти объяснения отличаются друг от друга. Не все соглашаются с существованием бардо
медитации. Но это нелогично: если все, что происходит, все наше существование в сансаре есть бардо,
значит, мы не можем исключить какое-либо состояние ума, в том числе и медитацию.
Деление на шесть видов происходит из традиции Ньингма и встречается также в других источниках,
например в поучениях, однажды данных Миларепой[1] дакине Церингме[2]:
1. Бардо жизни,
2. Бардо сновидения,
3. Бардо медитации,
4. Бардо умирания,
5. Бардо дхармадхату,
6. Бардо становления.
Другие мастера говорят о трех или четырех основных видах. Целе Нацог Рангдрёл предпочитает более
легкую для понимания классификацию:
1. Бардо жизни,
2. Бардо умирания,
3. Бардо дхарматхату, или бардо ясного света,
4. Бардо становления.(с)


Бон и здесь не причём.

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016), Артем Тараненко (08.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В общем, всё Бон и фотошоп  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Анна, даже тут у Вас противоречие.  Вы утверждаете, что шаманизм является основой всех остальных религий. Голословно утверждаете. Теперь попробуйте пояснить каким образом у Вас заимствование в VIII веке нашей эры тибетским буддизмом элементов шаманских практик становится вдруг основой религии, появившейся в VI -VII веке до нашей эры?  Опять же Шенраба Миво не трогаем


Артём, я конечно могу ошибаться и путаться, только вхожу в это пространство, читаю и пытаюсь думать, поэтому...как могу и ваши вопросы (или разъяснения) мне помогают это делать более объёмно.
Не знаю, можно ли назвать шаманизм религией ) Но их ритуалы появились раньше религий. Поправьте если можете.

----------


## Анна А

> И монахи несли буддизм. Но монахизма тоже не существует


я только про то, что буддизм использовался в политике.

----------


## Анна А

> Бардо (тиб. bar do),  Антарабхава (санскр. अन्तरभाव, antarabhāva) — промежуточное состояние.
> 
> Передача этих Учений идёт из Индий..


О понятии бардо я знаю.
У Берзина читала о том, что в индийском буддизме мало внимания уделяется бардо, в тибетском же ритуалов больше.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Конечно, ламаизм оказывал на все сферы жизни Монголии огромное влияние. Маньчжуры цинской империи желали ослабить воинственность монголов т.к. ламаизм учил смирению властям, "смягчал дикие нравы". С одной стороны политическое и социальное развитие Монголии останавливалось (в том числе и демография) а с другой сохранялось искусство, письменность монгольская. И что удивительно, простой народ Монголии был предан духовенству.


Тем не менее освобождение от Китая у монголов происходило под влиянием буддизма.)))
Довольно распространенное мнение у многих о том, что буддизм отрицательно влияет на демографию. А на самом деле совсем наоборот.
Демографические проблемы как раз у традиционно христианских народов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О понятии бардо я знаю.
> У Берзина читала о том, что в индийском буддизме мало внимания уделяется бардо, в тибетском же ритуалов больше.


Алекс Берзин:
-_Интересно отметить, что тибетский буддизм заимствовал акцент на промежуточном состоянии. В индийском буддизме есть упоминание бардо, но ему уделяется очень мало внимания, тогда как в тибетском буддизме существует множество ритуалов, связанных с бардо_.(с)
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...80%D0%B4%D0%BE
Интересно, что Алекс Берзин подразумевается, под _индийским буддизмом_ и _тибетским буддизмом_ ?

Учениям о бардо уделяется очень много внимания буддистами Сиккима, Ладакха, Бутана и Непала. Все распространённые там линии ведут свои передачи учений о бардо от индийских Учителей, а невары вообще минуя передачу через Тибет. О каком влиянии Бона может идти речь,  непонятно.

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Тем не менее освобождение от Китая у монголов происходило под влиянием буддизма.)))
> Довольно распространенное мнение у многих о том, что буддизм отрицательно влияет на демографию. А на самом деле совсем наоборот..


Да, монголы очень религиозны и почитают монастыри, вокруг их создавали центры торговой жизни, это приводило к большей оседлости а значит рождаемости. Так? )




> Демографические проблемы как раз у традиционно христианских народов


Почему?

----------


## Aion

> Почему?


Чем выше уровень жизни, тем ниже рождаемость.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да, монголы очень религиозны и почитают монастыри, вокруг их создавали центры торговой жизни, это приводило к большей оседлости а значит рождаемости. Так? )
> 
> Почему?


У буддийских народов есть разница между монахами, практикующими, мирянами и обычными людьми.
Из семьи отдавали в Сангху только одного сына, кроме него еще несколько как правило бывало. Сейчас в Монголии бум деторождаемости, в семьях по 3-4 ребенка.
Через 20 лет численность Монголии может увеличиться в 2 раза.

По моему у многих христианских народов период ухода от религии. Массовая культура - падение христианства. По той причине, что в христианстве нет принципа срединности, одно сменилось другим, средневековый фанатизм сменился массовой культурой в новое время, из крайности в крайность. И теперь мы можем видеть в Европе явления за которые в средние века там бы на костер отправили бы.
Сначала людей закрепостили, а потом они раскрепостились.

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

- Конечно, ламаизм оказывал на все сферы жизни Монголии огромное влияние
- Опять же для справки, нет такой религии "ламаизм"
- Нет конечно 

ТОЧКА  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артём, я конечно могу ошибаться и путаться, только вхожу в это пространство, читаю и пытаюсь думать, поэтому...как могу и ваши вопросы (или разъяснения) мне помогают это делать более объёмно.
> Не знаю, можно ли назвать шаманизм религией ) Но их ритуалы появились раньше религий. Поправьте если можете.


Поправляю. Читайте, к примеру, "21 гвоздь"  :Smilie:  Там чётко и доступно рассказывается о том, что шаманизм является деградацией, а не наоборот  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2016)

----------


## Аньезка

> - Конечно, ламаизм оказывал на все сферы жизни Монголии огромное влияние
> - Опять же для справки, нет такой религии "ламаизм"
> - Нет конечно 
> 
> ТОЧКА


Религии нет, есть понятие.
Чего не понятного?
И что, кстати, ты вообще тут делаешь?)))

----------


## Анна А

> Чем выше уровень жизни, тем ниже рождаемость.


чем выше уровень жизни, тем больше христианство становится налётом, вывеской. (имхо, основанное на личных наблюдениях)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Поправляю. Читайте, к примеру, "21 гвоздь"  Там чётко и доступно рассказывается о том, что шаманизм является деградацией, а не наоборот


Шаманизм - язычество. Оно играло огромную роль в человеческих сообществах.
Возникновение монотеистических традиций - обьединение разрозненных языческих племен в одно государство.
Роль тоже велика.
Это системные идеологии.
А буддизм по сути не системное учение.

----------


## Дубинин

Рост рождаемости, вообще напрямую зависит от: выживания младенцев (индийская миллиардная вспышка после наших больниц и фабрик лекарств) и вспышки из за развития медицины (антибиотики в основном) в иных странах. Прогресс в машиностроении и сортоводстве (голодухи редкость). Тёплый климат (возможность трущёб) и отсутствие соц- пакетов (гарантия на старость)- весма размножают. Обратное: пенсии, холода, господство дем- закона (отсутствие выгод от клана)  вынужденная скученность в жилищах (отопление)- факторы ограничения. Никакая религия тут вообще не причём- рулят биофакторы (давно пора размножение людишек ограничивать жёстко и насильно (санкциями и иным..)- развитым странам- для неразвитых).

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> чем выше уровень жизни, тем больше христианство становится налётом, вывеской. (имхо, основанное на личных наблюдениях)


Так изначально христианство было религией бедных: Лук. 18:25, Мф. 19:21.

----------


## Максим&

> Поправляю. Читайте, к примеру, "21 гвоздь"  Там чётко и доступно рассказывается о том, что шаманизм является деградацией, а не наоборот


Деградацией чего?
Деградацией какой религии являлся шаманизм у индейцев Америки и аборигенов Австралии и Океании?
Из чего деградировали экстатические и медиумные практики африканских племён?
Какая религия являлась более развитой во времена неолита и вплоть до начала христианизации в Сибири.
А шаманизм аборигенов северной Японии, или скажем Китая, который возник ещё за царя Панька ( или Пань Гу?:-) )

Можно конечно придумать, что и у всех этих народов за несколько тысяч лет были свои Будды и практики махамудры и дзогчен, возможно своя абхидхарма или ещё там чего..но это конечно будет исключительно своя, внутрисектарная версия, которую никакое ученное сообщество типа, антропологов, фольклористов, археологов и прочих ологов всерьёз не воспримет.

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> У буддийских народов есть разница между монахами, практикующими, мирянами и обычными людьми.
> Из семьи отдавали в Сангху только одного сына, кроме него еще несколько как правило бывало. Сейчас в Монголии бум деторождаемости, в семьях по 3-4 ребенка.
> Через 20 лет численность Монголии может увеличиться в 2 раза.
> 
> По моему у многих христианских народов период ухода от религии. Массовая культура - падение христианства. По той причине, что в христианстве нет принципа срединности, одно сменилось другим, средневековый фанатизм сменился массовой культурой в новое время, из крайности в крайность. И теперь мы можем видеть в Европе явления за которые в средние века там бы на костер отправили бы.
> Сначала людей закрепостили, а потом они раскрепостились.


Это хорошо или плохо - увеличение рождаемости в Монголии? ) ...помня о воинственности народа (но это скорей шутка)

Про христианство: Мне кажется не так уход от религии, как "заигрывание" с ней, с подменой понятий.

----------


## Анна А

> - Конечно, ламаизм оказывал на все сферы жизни Монголии огромное влияние
> - Опять же для справки, нет такой религии "ламаизм"
> - Нет конечно 
> 
> ТОЧКА


 :Smilie:  Да смешно.
"Ламаизм- религия Тибета, которую исповедуют около 3 миллионов тибетцев и около 7 миллионов монголов, а также представители других национальностей. 
Более подробные сведения:
Тибетский буддизм или, так называемый, ламаизм является своеобразной формой буддизма, проникшей в Тибет в 7 веке н.э."

пусть я буду не права, мне легко это.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это хорошо или плохо - увеличение рождаемости в Монголии? ) ...помня о воинственности народа (но это скорей шутка)
> 
> Про христианство: Мне кажется не так уход от религии, как "заигрывание" с ней, с подменой понятий.


Сейчас Монголия движется к нейтралитету. А вы все никак иго забыть не можете?)))
Вы удивитесь, что монголы то не сказать, что сильно воинственны.
Я однажды съехал с гостиницы здесь из-за пьянствующих,дерущихся и орущих по ночам монголов. На этом их воинственность и заканчивается.

----------


## Анна А

> Сейчас Монголия движется к нейтралитету. А вы все никак иго забыть не можете?)))
> Вы удивитесь, что монголы то не сказать, что сильно воинственны.
> Я однажды съехал с гостиницы здесь из-за пьянствующих,дерущихся и орущих по ночам монголов. На этом их воинственность и заканчивается.


Да всё меняется, я уже давно простила им свои корни (которые внешне не проявились, но таки есть - я верю))
Мне бы очень хотелось побывать в Монголии..
Ну пьяниц везде хватает. Мне кажется, что люди деградируют (до пьяниц например) ещё и оттого, что их отрывают от их изначальных корней (которые в крови) А если в крови - кочевье, а не оседлость....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Деградацией чего?
> Деградацией какой религии являлся шаманизм у индейцев Америки и аборигенов Австралии и Океании?
> Из чего деградировали экстатические и медиумные практики африканских племён?
> Какая религия являлась более развитой во времена неолита и вплоть до начала христианизации в Сибири.
> А шаманизм аборигенов северной Японии, или скажем Китая, который возник ещё за царя Панька ( или Пань Гу?:-) )
> 
> Можно конечно придумать, что и у всех этих народов за несколько тысяч лет были свои Будды и практики махамудры и дзогчен, возможно своя абхидхарма или ещё там чего..но это конечно будет исключительно своя, внутрисектарная версия, которую никакое ученное сообщество типа, антропологов, фольклористов, археологов и прочих ологов всерьёз не воспримет.


Скажите пожалуйста, какое из слов фразы "Читайте, к примеру, "21 гвоздь"" непонятно?

----------


## Максим&

> Сейчас Монголия движется к нейтралитету. А вы все никак иго забыть не можете?)))
> Вы удивитесь, что монголы то не сказать, что сильно воинственны.
> Я однажды съехал с гостиницы здесь из-за пьянствующих,дерущихся и орущих по ночам монголов. На этом их воинственность и заканчивается.


У каждого народа есть свои взлеты и падения..и вновь взлеты. Может они затаились и ждут пришествия Чингис- хана-Майтреи:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Скажите пожалуйста, какое из слов фразы "Читайте, к примеру, "21 гвоздь"" непонятно?


Жаль тратить время на такие книги где пытаются себе доказать, что шаманизм деградация чего-то там.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да всё меняется, я уже давно простила им свои корни (которые не внешне не проявились, но таки есть - я верю))
> Мне бы очень хотелось побывать в Монголии..


У русских монгольская кровь ни как не проявляется. Данные генетических исследований это подтверждают. Русские это восточные славяне и финно-угры (50 на 50).
Не правильное представление, что монголы в 13 веке на Руси потомство свое оставили.)))

В Монголии кстати нравится многим. Я только проездом на поезде был, 2 раза.
Мне степи не понравились.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Жаль тратить время на такие книги где пытаются себе доказать, что шаманизм деградация чего-то там.


"...Я не читал Пастернака. но хочу заявить!..."

----------


## Дмитрон

> У каждого народа есть свои взлеты и падения..и вновь взлеты. Может они затаились и ждут пришествия Чингис- хана-Майтреи:-)


По предсказаниям шаманов Великий Хан вернется через 800 лет после свой смерти. Это 2027 год.

----------


## Анна А

> Так изначально христианство было религией бедных: Лук. 18:25, Мф. 19:21.


В пользу богатых )

----------


## Анна А

> У русских монгольская кровь ни как не проявляется. Данные генетических исследований это подтверждают. Русские это восточные славяне и финно-угры (50 на 50).
> Не правильное представление, что монголы в 13 веке на Руси потомство свое оставили.)))
> 
> В Монголии кстати нравится многим. Я только проездом на поезде был, 2 раза.
> Мне степи не понравились.


Наверно у каждого свои ожидания от страны. Почему степи не понравились? А что понравилось?

----------


## Aion

> В пользу богатых )


В пользу психически здоровых.

----------


## Максим&

> "...Я не читал Пастернака. но хочу заявить!..."


Конкретно в этом вопросе мне было достаточно книг более авторитетных исследователей. "Пастернаков" предпочитаю читать для знакомства с медитативными или аскетико-этическими практиками, но ни как не для историко-этнологических штудий. Для штудий есть ученные. У "пастернаков" же все начинается и  заканчивается фразой - "В Начале было Слово" и Аминь.

----------


## Анна А

> В пользу психически здоровых.


проясните?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Наверно у каждого свои ожидания от страны. Почему степи не понравились? А что понравилось?


У меня предки с Саян, я горец. Мне горы по душе.
Халхасски понравились.)))

----------


## Анна А

> У меня предки с Саян, я горец. Мне горы по душе.
> Халхасски понравились.)))


Пришлось посмотреть что это такое, оказалось не блюдо, а женщины!  :Smilie: 
Да, эффектные. 
Тоже горы по душе (что в детстве привилось)), но а мне хочется увидеть хоть одного шамана. Не знаю почему, с детства такая мечта.

----------


## Aion

> проясните?


Вот: 


> Что представляют собой все религии? Религии - это системы психотерапии. Чем же занимаемся мы, психотерапевты? Мы пытаемся избавить от страданий человеческое сознание, psyche или, быть может, душу, но ту же проблему решают и религии. Поэтому сам наш Господь является целителем; он лекарь; он лечит болезнь и врачует душевный недуг; а это как раз то, что мы называем психотерапией.
> Когда я называю религию системой психотерапии, это отнюдь не игра слов. Это действительно чрезвычайно развитая система, за которой стоит величайшая практическая истина. Я имею весьма обширную клиентуру, разбросанную почти по всем континентам, и где бы я ни жил, меня практически всегда окружали католики; но среди моих пациентов за последние тридцать лет было всего шесть католиков. Подавляющее большинство составляли протестанты и иудеи.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг  
> Исследование процесса индивидуации // Тэвистокские лекции*

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016), Артем Тараненко (09.03.2016), Максим& (08.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Пришлось посмотреть что это такое, оказалось не блюдо, а женщины! 
> Да, эффектные. 
> Мне тоже горы по душе (что в детстве привилось)), но а мне хочется увидеть хоть одного шамана. Не знаю почему, с детства такая мечта.


Настоящих шаманов мало. По сути это родовые старейшины, и их роль положительно влиять на родственников. Это всегда связано с родом.
Те кто на публику работают - это зачастую шарлатаны.
Ваш покорный слуга из шаманского рода, но я принял прибежище и совершил обряд специальный, чтоб шаманская тема и родовые духи не трогали.

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Настоящих шаманов мало. По сути это родовые старейшины, и их роль положительно влиять на родственников. Это всегда связано с родом.
> Те кто на публику работают - это зачастую шарлатаны.
> Ваш покорный слуга из шаманского рода, но я принял прибежище и совершил обряд специальный, чтоб шаманская тема и родовые духи не трогали.


что заставило изменить традициям?

----------


## Анна А

> Вот:


С Юнгом не могу не согласиться )
А "психически здоров" - очень субъективно. Им наверно и религии не нужны.

----------


## Дмитрон

> что заставило изменить традициям?


Большинство родственников перешли в буддизм.
Окинский район один из самых шаманских, там есть Мунку-Сардык, где по шаманским верованиям обитает высший дух территории Бурятии и Монголии, так как самая высокая точка-пик.
Нам не известно точно, где был наш родовой обо. При советской власти все забылось. Но в этом районе очень сильные духи местности и они мстительны если их не уважать. Там я знаю пока два буддийских дугана, один БТСР, другой Самаевский. Местные синкритичны и побаиваются местных духов. Есть места там, куда лучше не ходить. Ничего нельзя присваивать из того, что лежит на земле, категорически нельзя передвигать камни. Иначе духи разозляться и будут мстить. К ним с почтением надо относиться и нельзя злить.

----------


## Aion

> А "психически здоров" - очень субъективно.


Для больного - возможно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Для больного - возможно...


 :Smilie:  признать себя возможно больным - признак здоровья.

----------


## Aion

> признать себя возможно больным - признак здоровья.


Невротику скажите об этом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна А

> Большинство родственников перешли в буддизм.
> Окинский район один из самых шаманских, там есть Мунку-Сардык, где по шаманским верованиям обитает высший дух территории Бурятии и Монголии, так как самая высокая точка-пик.
> Нам не известно точно, где был наш родовой обо. При советской власти все забылось. Но в этом районе очень сильные духи местности и они мстительны если их не уважать. Там я знаю пока два буддийских дугана, один БТСР, другой Самаевский. Местные синкритичны и побаиваются местных духов. Есть места там, куда лучше не ходить. Ничего нельзя присваивать из того, что лежит на земле, категорически нельзя передвигать камни. Иначе духи разозляться и будут мстить. К ним с почтением надо относиться и нельзя злить.


Интересно. Перешедшим в буддизм, уже нет смысла побаиваться местных духов?

----------


## Анна А

> Невротику скажите об этом.


Сказать об этом можно шизоиду, с невротиком иной разговор  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Интересно. Перешедшим в буддизм, уже нет смысла побаиваться местных духов?


Я же говорю, у местных синкритизм. Они совмещают.
Если человек не почитает родовых духов, они могут обидется. Их роль вести своих родственников, уводить от опасностей. Это как например, возникающие картины из недалекого будущего и ощущения дежавю, после того как это сбывается.

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Сказать об этом можно шизоиду, с невротиком иной разговор


Если нет опыта невроза, разговор о психическом здоровье, увы, пустословие.

----------


## Анна А

> Если нет опыта невроза, разговор о психическом здоровье, увы, пустословие.


Каждая женщина знакома с опытом невроза  :Smilie: 
Но тема не о том.

----------


## Aion

> Каждая женщина знакома с опытом невроза 
> Но тема не о том.


Нет, не каждая. А тема о том, что общего между буддизмом и шаманизмом, ибо без единства нет и борьбы противоположностей. Я на это общее намекнул...

----------


## Анна А

> Нет, не каждая. А тема о том, что общего между буддизмом и шаманизмом, ибо без единства нет и борьбы противоположностей. Я на это общее намекнул...


Ну вроде уже выяснили в чём единство Б и Ш и в чём противоположность.
а при чём здесь психоз...

----------


## Aion

> а при чём здесь психоз...


Какой психоз?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Анна А

> Я же говорю, у местных синкритизм. Они совмещают.
> Если человек не почитает родовых духов, они могут обидется. Их роль вести своих родственников, уводить от опасностей. Это как например, возникающие картины из недалекого будущего и ощущения дежавю, после того как это сбывается.


Недавно читала, что сейчас там шаманству обучают чуть ли не каждого пришедшего. Возможно ли это? Мне кажется,  что обучение происходит по родовой линии как у Вас.

----------


## Анна А

> Какой психоз?


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Aion

> 


 :Kiss:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Недавно читала, что сейчас там шаманству обучают чуть ли не каждого пришедшего. Возможно ли это? Мне кажется,  что обучение происходит по родовой линии как у Вас.


Говорю же, шарлатанов полно.
Еще и деньги за обучение наверно просят.

----------


## Анна А

> Говорю же, шарлатанов полно.
> Еще и деньги за обучение наверно просят.


Само собой ) 
лакмусовая бумажка для учителей кстати (возможно ошибаюсь))

----------


## Нико

> Интересно. Перешедшим в буддизм, уже нет смысла побаиваться местных духов?


Имеет. Бурятские сапдаки и гьялпо жестоки и беспощадны даже к буддистам, которые не делают им подношения в воде гор сигарет и литров водки (см. местные лесные и придорожные "алтарики" там... гхммм)... :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Имеет. Бурятские сапдаки и гьялпо жестоки и беспощадны даже к буддистам, которые не делают им подношения в воде гор сигарет и литров водки (см. местные лесные и придорожные "алтарики" там... гхммм)...


Знакомьтесь, это самое жестокое впечатление Нико о традиции побурханить. 

Вообще странно, что забайкальские русские тоже приучились этой страшной традиции.)))

----------


## Нико

> Знакомьтесь, это самое жестокое впечатление Нико о традиции побурханить. 
> 
> Вообще странно, что забайкальские русские тоже приучились этой страшной традиции.)))


Это жестокое, потому что видела своими глазами и да...кххм... испытала на собственной шкуре. (

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это жестокое, потому что видела своими глазами и да...кххм... испытала на собственной шкуре. (


Ну, народные традиции весьма странные бывают.
А вы как относитесь, к родительскому дню у русских?
По сути принцип вполне такой же, поминовение предков.
Даже еду и выпивку на могилу иногда ставят.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, народные традиции весьма странные бывают.
> А вы как относитесь, к родительскому дню у русских?
> По сути принцип вполне такой же, поминовение предков.
> Даже еду и выпивку на могилу иногда ставят.


Я тут не про народные традиции, а про вред от жирных, раскормленных бурятских духов. Да что там говорить! По бурятским дорогам даже на автобусе пару км не проедешь просто так; обязательно нужно остановиться и сделать шаманский ритуальчик с водкой, шоб колесо не прокололось "внезапно"  и двигатель не загорелся....((((

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я тут не про народные традиции, а про вред от жирных, раскормленных бурятских духов. Да что там говорить! По бурятским дорогам даже на автобусе пару км не проедешь просто так; обязательно нужно остановиться и сделать шаманский ритуальчик с водкой, шоб колесо не прокололось "внезапно"  и двигатель не загорелся....((((


А меня самое, что раздражает, что дороги то плохие.
Потому, как присланные федеральным центром варяги все разворовывают. Сколько строят и перестраивают.
В этом смысле, лишний раз остановиться для здоровья хорошо. По инструкции, при перевозках, каждые полчаса надо останавливаться.
То есть жирные это варяги, засланцы, кот.все разворовывают. А духи они бестелесные.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А меня самое, что раздражает, что дороги то плохие.
> Потому, как присланные федеральным центром варяги все разворовывают. Сколько строят и перестраивают.
> В этом смысле, лишний раз остановиться для здоровья хорошо. По инструкции, при перевозках, каждые полчаса надо останавливаться.
> То есть жирные это варяги, засланцы, кот.все разворовывают. А духи они бестелесные.)


Не переводите разговор на другую тему). Вы прекрасно понимаете, о чём я.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... шаманизм заложил основы всех религий ибо древнеший.


 Шаманизм не нечто единое, чтобы называть его древнейшим. Это локальное явление взаимодействия человека и духов, принимающее различные формы в разное время в разных местах.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конкретно в этом вопросе мне было достаточно книг более авторитетных исследователей. "Пастернаков" предпочитаю читать для знакомства с медитативными или аскетико-этическими практиками, но ни как не для историко-этнологических штудий. Для штудий есть ученные. У "пастернаков" же все начинается и  заканчивается фразой - "В Начале было Слово" и Аминь.


21 гвоздь, это не исследование, а коренная тантра Дзогчен в традиции бон  :Smilie:  Но я уже понял, что Вам важнее Ваше мнение о великом прорыве цивилизации майя и прочих африканских маори  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да смешно.
> "Ламаизм- религия Тибета, которую исповедуют около 3 миллионов тибетцев и около 7 миллионов монголов, а также представители других национальностей. 
> Более подробные сведения:
> Тибетский буддизм или, так называемый, ламаизм является своеобразной формой буддизма, проникшей в Тибет в 7 веке н.э."
> 
> пусть я буду не права, мне легко это.


Анна, ещё раз для особо непонятливых, не существует такой религии, как "ламаизм"  :Smilie:  Он же "ламайский культ" в дореволюционной формулировке  :Smilie:

----------


## Шенпен

> Анна, ещё раз для особо непонятливых, не существует такой религии, как "ламаизм"  Он же "ламайский культ" в дореволюционной формулировке


Вантуса на Вас нет :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Не переводите разговор на другую тему). Вы прекрасно понимаете, о чём я.


Я вот водку не использую. Обычно мелочь и не останавливаюсь, только на привал, чай погонять.
Вообще принято чай с молоком духам.
А вы почему так не "безразличны" к 40 градусной?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И что, кстати, ты вообще тут делаешь?)))


Стреляли  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я тут не про народные традиции, а про вред от жирных, раскормленных бурятских духов. Да что там говорить! По бурятским дорогам даже на автобусе пару км не проедешь просто так; обязательно нужно остановиться и сделать шаманский ритуальчик с водкой, шоб колесо не прокололось "внезапно"  и двигатель не загорелся....((((


Может проще духам ТО заранее достойно заплатить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Может проще духам ТО заранее достойно заплатить?


Лучше бы на нары варягов из Москвы за дороги.

----------


## Нико

> Я вот водку не использую. Обычно мелочь и не останавливаюсь, только на привал, чай погонять.
> Вообще принято чай с молоком духам.
> А вы почему так не "безразличны" к 40 градусной?


Я "не безразлична"?)))  Я в Бурятии не делала никаких подношений духам на дорогах, ни водкой, ни мелочью. Зато на ваших там насмотрелась, это делающих постоянно. И "алтарики" в лесах....

Все заваленные горами сигарет, а вокруг пустые бутылки горами валяются... Неизвестно, как именно там ритуал подношения проводился... Может, выливали, а может (скорее всего) символически брызгали, а остальное сами....))) Самоподношение..
༴

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я "не безразлична"?)))  Я в Бурятии не делала никаких подношений духам на дорогах, ни водкой, ни мелочью. Зато на ваших там насмотрелась, это делающих постоянно. И "алтарики" в лесах....
> 
> Все заваленные горами сигарет, а вокруг пустые бутылки горами валяются... Неизвестно, как именно там ритуал подношения проводился... Может, выливали, а может (скорее всего) символически брызгали, а остальное сами....))) Самоподношение..
> ༴


На счет загаженности, так это аморале туристо из Иркутска, МСК и Питера и др. цивилизованной России.
Не видели во, что Байкал превратился под влиянием российских туристов?

----------

Дондог (08.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> На счет загаженности, так это аморале туристо из Иркутска, МСК и Питера и др. цивилизованной России.
> Не видели во, что Байкал превратился под влиянием российских туристов?


Не думаю, что аморале туристо из Мск и Питера это делали)))). Во что превратился Байкал, тоже не видела. В последний раз была там 11 лет назад, выглядел чистым).

----------


## Дмитрон

> Не думаю, что аморале туристо из Мск и Питера это делали)))). Во что превратился Байкал, тоже не видела. В последний раз была там 11 лет назад, выглядел чистым).


А потом туристо повалило из цивилизованной России, и на тебе. Из Байкала воду уже нельзя пить.

----------

Дондог (08.08.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А потом туристо повалило из цивилизованной России, и на тебе. Из Байкала воду уже нельзя пить.


Дмитрон, а в чем цель ваших жалоб здесь? Вы думаете исправить ситуацию, жалуясь на буддийском форуме в теме про шаманизм? И по вашему только русские Байкал загаживают, буряты в этом вообще не участвуют?

----------

Нико (09.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Дмитрон, а в чем цель ваших жалоб здесь? Вы думаете исправить ситуацию, жалуясь на буддийском форуме в теме про шаманизм? И по вашему только русские Байкал загаживают, буряты в этом вообще не участвуют?


Я раскрыл вам реальную ситуацию.
Это не жалобы, а факт.
Цель, опровергнуть мнение Нико о обрядах бурятских. У нее сугубо отрицательное отношение к ним. 
В свою очередь, вас задело другое.
Вот и все.

----------

Дондог (08.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Последние 4 страницы можно смело стирать. Нико вы говорите свысока о таких вещах в которых абсолютно не разбираетесь. Рассматривать после полного геноцида проведенного над врагами народа только внешнюю сторону и коммерческую сторону этого вопроса это глупо. В принципе если подходить с такой стороны то такая картина, которую вы себе рисуете исходит из всех этих культов и религий: буддизм, христианство, ислам и тд. Такова сегодняшняя реальность это касается всего. Но, здесь мы уже рассмотрели было внутреннюю сущность, но нет вы лезете со своими побрякушками и мусором. А этой грязи везде полно и в РПЦ и БСР и тд. Все что вы приписали и даже более того. Но не об этом то речь... :Facepalm:

----------

Дондог (08.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Последние 4 страницы можно смело стирать. Нико вы говорите свысока о таких вещах в которых абсолютно не разбираетесь. Рассматривать после полного геноцида проведенного над врагами народа только внешнюю сторону и коммерческую сторону этого вопроса это глупо. В принципе если подходить с такой стороны то такая картина, которую вы себе рисуете исходит из всех этих культов и религий: буддизм, христианство, ислам и тд. Такова сегодняшняя реальность это касается всего. Но, здесь мы уже рассмотрели было внутреннюю сущность, но нет вы лезете со своими побрякушками и мусором.


Если я чем-то Вас задела, прошу прощения. Я просто констатировала то, что видела лично. Без особых оценок.

----------


## АюрБулат

А можно мне свои 5 копеек добавить. Я тоже думал над этим вопросом, что есть шаманизм и буддизм (тут упоминался ламаизм - мне кажется судя по регионам, это был буддизм традиции Гелуг, а так как священники - ламы, то и в народе прижилось - "ламаизм"). Несомненно цели этих религий разные. В буддизме думаю тут всем понятно это освобождение из цепи перерождений и достижение "истинного счастья". В шаманизме же наоборот цель - это служение предкам, т.е. своему роду, и духи которым поклоняется шаман это великие предки этого же шамана, может и оооооочень далекие, но предки. В шаманизме нет цели выхода из цепи перерождений, наоборот там это считается предательством перед предками рода. Кстати в шаманизме (на примере бурятского, я не эксперт, просто интересовался) также есть иные миры, места где живут великие предки человека (их называют -  Онгоны), и их тоже множество, есть выше, есть ниже, есть что то вроде ада, там где души плохих людей или шаманов, или сабдаков и прочих существ отрабатывают свое наказание за содеянное зло. Считаю что шаманизм наверное более древняя религия, из тех конечно что помнит человечество, т.к. мы не можем отрицать что существует мир духов например (он и в буддизме признан) но раз были люди, значит и были рода и смерти в роду, некоторые получали дар общения с душами (незнаю как назвать) умерших достойных предков. Для меня загадка это то что в шаманизме нельзя просто так стать шаманом, т.е. что бы им стать нужно что бы тебя выбрали предки, и уже потом стали тебе намекать через жизненные обстоятельства или "шаманскую болезнь" что нужно стать шаманом. В буддизме как мне кажется любой может пойти учиться на ламу (священнослужителя), дать обеты и пытаться постичь буддизм, может и безуспешно. В случае же с шаманизмом, тот избранник при соблюдении верных ритуалов и посвящений почти 100% становится шаманом рода, другой вопрос как он пользуется этой силой, но фак остаётся фактом что человек обретает сверхспособности (не как супермен конечно, но раньше говорят были и такие шаманы, которые умели летать и управлять метерией, их называли - Заарины, но пока таких нет) в виде ясновидения например. Так вот я к чему, для меня например на нынешнем этапе жизни шаманизм - как некоторый способ решать мирские дела, а буддизм цель многих жизней. Т.к. я не питаю иллюзий (да и не приверженец я алмазного пути чтоб за 1 жизнь достичь просветления, да и вообще мирянин Гелуг) что смогу избавится от клеш в этой жизни, а значит можно вести буддийский образ жизни и не забывать о шаманизме. Кстати на одном форуме, прочитал что Будда и Иисус это тоже великие предки своих родов и живут они в каких то мирах сейчас. Как то так, порассуждал бы еще, но тут появились дела... хотя наверное мне нечего больше сказать.

----------

Алик (11.03.2016), Максим& (11.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> То, что, например, тибетские охранители Дхармы стали буддистами после того, как их подчинил Гуру Ринпоче —это по-моему бесспорно и доказывается тем, что в Тибете до сих пор существует Дхарма. Если бы охранители были против буддизма, они бы там разнесли всё под основание. Как собственно и было до приглашения Гуру Ринпоче.


Возвращаясь к теме легенд, хотелось бы внести корректировку. Если рассмотреть этот вопрос с точки зрения реальности и рациональности, то будет невозможно доказать реальность существования так называемых охранителей, различных духов, нагов и тем более каких либо богов и полубогов. Реально мы видим мир людей, а также разнообразие флоры и фауны, включая различные микроорганизмы. Доказать существование иного или иных форм невозможно. Остается только вера в их существование. Точно также остается верить и во все остальное. Поэтому так называемый вопрос синтеза того чего не существует является изначально неверным. По сути не доказано и существование различных Будд и Бодхисаттв изображенных на тханках...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А можно мне свои 5 копеек добавить. Я тоже думал над этим вопросом, что есть шаманизм и буддизм (тут упоминался ламаизм - мне кажется судя по регионам, это был буддизм традиции Гелуг, а так как священники - ламы, то и в народе прижилось - "ламаизм"). Несомненно цели этих религий разные. В буддизме думаю тут всем понятно это освобождение из цепи перерождений и достижение "истинного счастья". В шаманизме же наоборот цель - это служение предкам, т.е. своему роду, и духи которым поклоняется шаман это великие предки этого же шамана, может и оооооочень далекие, но предки. В шаманизме нет цели выхода из цепи перерождений, наоборот там это считается предательством перед предками рода. Кстати в шаманизме (на примере бурятского, я не эксперт, просто интересовался) также есть иные миры, места где живут великие предки человека (их называют -  Онгоны), и их тоже множество, есть выше, есть ниже, есть что то вроде ада, там где души плохих людей или шаманов, или сабдаков и прочих существ отрабатывают свое наказание за содеянное зло. Считаю что шаманизм наверное более древняя религия, из тех конечно что помнит человечество, т.к. мы не можем отрицать что существует мир духов например (он и в буддизме признан) но раз были люди, значит и были рода и смерти в роду, некоторые получали дар общения с душами (незнаю как назвать) умерших достойных предков. Для меня загадка это то что в шаманизме нельзя просто так стать шаманом, т.е. что бы им стать нужно что бы тебя выбрали предки, и уже потом стали тебе намекать через жизненные обстоятельства или "шаманскую болезнь" что нужно стать шаманом. В буддизме как мне кажется любой может пойти учиться на ламу (священнослужителя), дать обеты и пытаться постичь буддизм, может и безуспешно. В случае же с шаманизмом, тот избранник при соблюдении верных ритуалов и посвящений почти 100% становится шаманом рода, другой вопрос как он пользуется этой силой, но фак остаётся фактом что человек обретает сверхспособности (не как супермен конечно, но раньше говорят были и такие шаманы, которые умели летать и управлять метерией, их называли - Заарины, но пока таких нет) в виде ясновидения например. Так вот я к чему, для меня например на нынешнем этапе жизни шаманизм - как некоторый способ решать мирские дела, а буддизм цель многих жизней. Т.к. я не питаю иллюзий (да и не приверженец я алмазного пути чтоб за 1 жизнь достичь просветления, да и вообще мирянин Гелуг) что смогу избавится от клеш в этой жизни, а значит можно вести буддийский образ жизни и не забывать о шаманизме. Кстати на одном форуме, прочитал что Будда и Иисус это тоже великие предки своих родов и живут они в каких то мирах сейчас. Как то так, порассуждал бы еще, но тут появились дела... хотя наверное мне нечего больше сказать.


Вы говорите с такой уверенностью о том, что вообще не видите и соответственно не понимаете. Откуда вы взяли цели и задачи и вообще общую картину мира если этого доподлинно вам не известно? Домыслы? Или стереотипное мнение различных буддологов и псевдошаманологов? На самом деле то, что вы написали это бред, если хотите сказка.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если рассмотреть этот вопрос с точки зрения реальности и рациональности, то будет невозможно доказать реальность существования так называемых охранителей, различных духов, нагов и тем более каких либо богов и полубогов.


С точки зрения реальности и рациональности, возможны два варианта: 1) духов не существует 2) Гуру Ринпоче подчинил духов. И невозможен вариант 3) Духи существуют и не являются буддистами. Поскольку существование духов признаётся буддизмом, вариант (1) я не рассматриваю. Соответственно, остаётся вариант (2).

----------


## Нико

> И невозможен вариант 3) Духи существуют и не являются буддистами.


Почему невозможен такой вариант?) Не все духи, далеко не все были подчинены Гуру Ринпоче же.

----------


## Дмитрон

Вообще я заметил, что тибетцы постепенно отказываются от бонских культов в буддизме.

В основном стараются следовать Махаянской традиции.
Наверняка в Индии, где уже нет их традиционных территорий и родовых мест, языческие элементы просто уже не актуальны.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему невозможен такой вариант?) Не все духи, далеко не все были подчинены Гуру Ринпоче же.


Если бы неподчинённые духи были хоть сколько-нибудь сильны, то невозможно было бы построить ни одного монастыря, как видно из легенды о приглашении Гуру Ринпоче. А сейчас даже дух социализма с китайской спецификой особо не мешает их строить  :Smilie: 




> Вообще я заметил, что тибетцы постепенно отказываются от бонских культов в буддизме.


А в тибетском буддизме и не было никогда бонских культов.

----------


## Нико

> Если бы неподчинённые духи были хоть сколько-нибудь сильны, то невозможно было бы построить ни одного монастыря, как видно из легенды о приглашении Гуру Ринпоче. А сейчас даже дух социализма с китайской спецификой особо не мешает их строить


Только не в Москве :Wink:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Жаль, что в Москве нет своего Гуру Ринпоче  :Frown:

----------

Нико (13.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> С точки зрения реальности и рациональности, возможны два варианта: 1) духов не существует 2) Гуру Ринпоче подчинил духов. И невозможен вариант 3) Духи существуют и не являются буддистами. Поскольку существование духов признаётся буддизмом, вариант (1) я не рассматриваю. Соответственно, остаётся вариант (2).


Я имел ввиду не признание религией, а реальность и рациональность в прямом, если хотите научном смысле. Получается что остается вопрос веры, а как же слова Шакьямуни не верьте даже если я это сказал? 
Если говорить об этом в широком смысле, тогда мне придется констатировать измененное сознание или шизофрению. Допускаете ли вы реальность галюцинаций?

----------


## Дмитрон

> А в тибетском буддизме и не было никогда бонских культов.


а я думал он весь пронизан язычеством был.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В научном смысле для того, чтобы доказать или опровергнуть наличие духов, нужен эксперимент, который позволял бы этих духов наблюдать. Поскольку у меня в распоряжении такого инструмента в настоящий момент нет, я верю буддийским учителям в данном вопросе, точно так же как в вопросе о бозоне Хиггса я верю физикам, потому что у меня нет своего адронного коллайдера, чтобы проверить. Как только у меня будет возможность пронаблюдать духов, или же нечто, доказывающее их отсутствие, я тотчас же превращу свою веру, основанную на авторитетном свидетельстве в веру, основанную на личном опыте.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а я думал он весь пронизан язычеством был.


А что именно вы считаете язычеством в буддизме?

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще я заметил, что тибетцы постепенно отказываются от бонских культов в буддизме.
> 
> .


Задам и Вам вопрос: 
О каких конкретно бонских культах в буддизме Вы говорите ?

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А что именно вы считаете язычеством в буддизме?


Сабдаки, гьялпо, и.т.п.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Задам и Вам вопрос: 
> О каких конкретно бонских культах в буддизме Вы говорите ?


Я понимаю бон, как тибетский шаманизм с духами местностей.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сабдаки, гьялпо, и.т.п.


Культа (поклонения) сабдакам и гьялпо в буддизме нет (кроме шугденовцев разве что). А что касается приглашения духов местности на ганапуджу и т.д., то я думаю, оно существовало и в индийском буддизме. Даже в сутрах всегда упоминается, что Будду всегда приходили слушать вместе с бодхисаттвами-махасаттвами также дэвы, асуры, гаруды, гандхарвы — куча разных нечеловеческих существ.

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Дмитрон (13.03.2016), Нико (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я понимаю бон, как тибетский шаманизм с духами местностей.


Опять духи местности  :Smilie: 

В каждой местности они свои, и если  культы какого-то духа есть в Монголии, ТАР или Бурятии, то это совершенно не значит, что именно эти духи присутствуют в других регионах северного буддизма.
Это местные "не-просветлённые" силы.

----------


## Максим&

> Задам и Вам вопрос: 
> О каких конкретно бонских культах в буддизме Вы говорите ?


Лично для меня, каким бы символизмом не облекали Нечунг оракула, это чисто шаманский культ. Какая связь оракула с буддизмом Шакьямуни для меня пока загадка.

[/QUOTE]

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> В научном смысле для того, чтобы доказать или опровергнуть наличие духов, нужен эксперимент, который позволял бы этих духов наблюдать. Поскольку у меня в распоряжении такого инструмента в настоящий момент нет, я верю буддийским учителям в данном вопросе, точно так же как в вопросе о бозоне Хиггса я верю физикам, потому что у меня нет своего адронного коллайдера, чтобы проверить. Как только у меня будет возможность пронаблюдать духов, или же нечто, доказывающее их отсутствие, я тотчас же превращу свою веру, основанную на авторитетном свидетельстве в веру, основанную на личном опыте.


Не забудьте подтвердить и мир богов и полубогов... Но пока для вас это вопрос веры, честно говоря это самообман.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Лично для меня, каким бы символизмом не облекали Нечунг оракула, это чисто шаманский культ. Какая связь оракула с буддизмом Шакьямуни для меня пока загадка.
> ]


Нечунг принял Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, дал обеты  и оказывает услуги буддистам.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Какая связь оракула с буддизмом Шакьямуни для меня пока загадка.
> ]


Кстати поищите комментарий Ачарьи Буддагхошы на пятую строфу Дхаммапады.
Там рассказывается о якхине\якше по имени Кали(Чёрная), которая после наставлений Шакьямуни начала предсказаниями помогать женщине  у которой перед этим убила нескольких детей. 
А потом и всей деревне помогала. 

Даже для Индий тех времён, независимо от традиций, это вполне нормально  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Нечунг принял Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, дал обеты  и оказывает услуги буддистам.


Так я ж не говорю что он еретик и его на костёр. А то, что это чисто шаманская, народная ( языческая) практика которую вобрал в себя тибетский буддизм.
Если я допустим одену шаровары и начну танцевать гопак при этом приняв прибежище-это тоже будет буддизмом, но вобравшим в себя элементы укрокультуры:-)
Что там комментировал Будхагхоша я не знаю. Но прибегать к гадалкам и прорецателям с точки зрения ПК было глупо.
Может Б. в Абхаягири частенько захаживал на чаек и поднабрался махаянских слухов:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не забудьте подтвердить и мир богов и полубогов... Но пока для вас это вопрос веры, честно говоря это самообман.


Если вы не смотрели в электронный микроскоп, то для вас электроны —это самообман?

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016)

----------


## АюрБулат

> Вы говорите с такой уверенностью о том, что вообще не видите и соответственно не понимаете. Откуда вы взяли цели и задачи и вообще общую картину мира если этого доподлинно вам не известно? Домыслы? Или стереотипное мнение различных буддологов и псевдошаманологов? На самом деле то, что вы написали это бред, если хотите сказка.


Я так уверенно говорю потому что так думаю и это мое мнение. Вы уважаемый, не менее уверенно пишете свое мнение. Да конечно доподлинно мне это неизвестно, но что касается шаманизма мне доподлинно известно что я (либо другие люди) приходили к шаманам и те озвучивали факты из биографии "клиента" о которых мог знать только сам "клиет", это по вашему является опытом? для меня - да, это мой личный опыт. И ваша фраза что говорить о том что не вижу и непонимать этого, на мой взгляд не одно и то же. Электричество я тоже не вижу, но я (пусть на бытовом уровне) понимаю что оно есть и существует. Для Вас это бред, для меня пока меня не переубедили в обратном это не бред. Позвольте задать Вам вопрос, как же вы тогда с такой точкой зрения исповедуете буддизм, если верите только в физически Вами проверенные вещи? Вы по большому счёту Будду тоже не видели, но верите его словам. Так же и с Боддхисаттвами, по Вашему их нет? Просто объясните как Вы живете. Я может наивный человек и верю в некоторые вещи, тем более те, как я уже говорил выше когда озвучивают те моменты из биографии и факты о которых знать не мог никто. Но уж лучше мне скажут: "Слушай там мины и я послушав пойду осторожнее", чем отвечу "Ну и что я разве их видел и пойду смело и может быть подорвусь на ней. а может и нет". Как то так....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так я ж не говорю что он еретик и его на костёр. А то, что это чисто шаманская, народная ( языческая) практика которую вобрал в себя тибетский буддизм.
> Если я допустим одену шаровары и начну танцевать гопак при этом приняв прибежище-это тоже будет буддизмом, но вобравшим в себя элементы укрокультуры:-)


Приняв Прибежище Вы буде буддистом, хоть в шароварах хоть в брюках  :Smilie:  Вы это просто используете - брюки, шаровары и т.п. 
От гопака буддиста, гопак не станет буддизмом, но и буддист танцующий гопак не перестанет быть буддистом. 




> Что там комментировал Будхагхоша я не знаю. Но прибегать к гадалкам и прорецателям с точки зрения ПК было глупо.
> Может Б. в Абхаягири частенько захаживал на чаек и поднабрался махаянских слухов:-)


Да, есть гении считающие, что Ачарья Буддхагхоша хуже понимал ПК чем они. (точнее не ПК, а Типитаку, так как Комментарии и Субкомментарии это тоже часть ПК)
Есть также гении считающие, что они лучше понимают Кангьюр, чем наставники получившие традиционное образование. 
и т.п.
Но, имхо, это уже не буддизм, не живая передача опыта, а просто некая историческая реконструкция. С тем-же успехом можно изучать и реконструировать скандинавские саги, античную мифологию или по воскресеньям надевать костюмы эльфов.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), Нико (13.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я так уверенно говорю потому что так думаю и это мое мнение. Вы уважаемый, не менее уверенно пишете свое мнение. Да конечно доподлинно мне это неизвестно, но что касается шаманизма мне доподлинно известно что я (либо другие люди) приходили к шаманам и те озвучивали факты из биографии "клиента" о которых мог знать только сам "клиет", это по вашему является опытом? для меня - да, это мой личный опыт. И ваша фраза что говорить о том что не вижу и непонимать этого, на мой взгляд не одно и то же. Электричество я тоже не вижу, но я (пусть на бытовом уровне) понимаю что оно есть и существует. Для Вас это бред, для меня пока меня не переубедили в обратном это не бред. Позвольте задать Вам вопрос, как же вы тогда с такой точкой зрения исповедуете буддизм, если верите только в физически Вами проверенные вещи? Вы по большому счёту Будду тоже не видели, но верите его словам. Так же и с Боддхисаттвами, по Вашему их нет? Просто объясните как Вы живете. Я может наивный человек и верю в некоторые вещи, тем более те, как я уже говорил выше когда озвучивают те моменты из биографии и факты о которых знать не мог никто. Но уж лучше мне скажут: "Слушай там мины и я послушав пойду осторожнее", чем отвечу "Ну и что я разве их видел и пойду смело и может быть подорвусь на ней. а может и нет". Как то так....


Вы назвали цели задачи методы о которых знаете понаслышке или стереотипы из простонародья. Я хотел обратить ваше внимание на то, что все что вы сказали абсолютно это вымысел и с реальностью не имеет ничего общего. Это может вам сегодня так сказать или написать любой школьник из среднерусской православной полосы. Вы не понимаете сущность. Я всего лишь хочу чтобы вы задумались.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Если вы не смотрели в электронный микроскоп, то для вас электроны —это самообман?


Я совершенно четко очертил границы не уходите от вопроса. Электроны это факт.

----------


## Максим&

> Приняв Прибежище Вы буде буддистом, хоть в шароварах хоть в брюках  Вы это просто используете - брюки, шаровары и т.п. 
> От гопака буддиста, гопак не станет буддизмом, но и буддист танцующий гопак не перестанет быть буддистом. 
> 
> 
> 
> Да, есть гении считающие, что Ачарья Буддхагхоша хуже понимал ПК чем они. (точнее не ПК, а Типитаку, так как Комментарии и Субкомментарии это тоже часть ПК)
> Есть также гении считающие, что они лучше понимают Кангьюр, чем наставники получившие традиционное образование. 
> и т.п.
> Но, имхо, это уже не буддизм, не живая передача опыта, а просто некая историческая реконструкция. С тем-же успехом можно изучать и реконструировать скандинавские саги, античную мифологию или по воскресеньям надевать костюмы эльфов.


Так а что тут реконструировать. Кто хоть немного почитал историю и ранние сутры и сутты махаяны и тхеравады увидит, что непосредственными защитниками буддиста были сам Шакьямуни, Дхамма и бодхисаттвы и архаты, которые внешне выступали в форме шарир, реликвий типа зуба или ключицы, ступ, изображений и текстов. 
Почему человек прибегает к прибежищу и защите? Потому что надеется на более великую и мудрую силу исходящую от Дхаммы либо от Будды и его реализованных учеников ( сангхи) . В принципе ему больше ничего и не нужно. Жить согласно Вине либо пяти обетам упасаки, почитать Три Драгоценности и буддист защищен. 
Но когда начинается недоверие к Трём и в обиход включаются упования на помощь духов, якш, оракулов и т.п это говорит о преобладании языческих элементов в практике. Смещение акцентов с Учения на помощь и силу духов.
Зачем тибетцам оракул? От них что, Будда отвернулся, или бодхисатвы не слышат, что они прибегают к Нечунгу?

----------


## Максим&

> Приняв Прибежище Вы буде буддистом, хоть в шароварах хоть в брюках  Вы это просто используете - брюки, шаровары и т.п. 
> От гопака буддиста, гопак не станет буддизмом, но и буддист танцующий гопак не перестанет быть буддистом. 
> 
> 
> 
> Да, есть гении считающие, что Ачарья Буддхагхоша хуже понимал ПК чем они. (точнее не ПК, а Типитаку, так как Комментарии и Субкомментарии это тоже часть ПК)
> Есть также гении считающие, что они лучше понимают Кангьюр, чем наставники получившие традиционное образование. 
> и т.п.
> Но, имхо, это уже не буддизм, не живая передача опыта, а просто некая историческая реконструкция. С тем-же успехом можно изучать и реконструировать скандинавские саги, античную мифологию или по воскресеньям надевать костюмы эльфов.


Кстати, вы все время тут скрытно хвалитесь некоей живой передачей опыта которая есть у вас, и нет например у меня. Объясниие мне что вы имеете в виду. Пообщавшись пару раз в жизни в течении пяти минут с парочкой лам вы это называете живой традицией? И какой опыт они вам передали, что его нельзя понять из книг? Ввели вас в самадхи мудрости или открыли чакры какие-то? Чем ваш буддизм буддизмей моего. Вы как то заповедей упасаки лучше придерживаетесь, или дружелюбия у вас больше, или шаматха по особому практикуется. Чем ваш Будда ортодокса буддовей моего ?
Хотя если честно мне это не так уж и важно, лично для меня. Так как вижу что заполненное поле традиции прибавляет только апломба и надменности, больше от него толку я пока не вижу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так а что тут реконструировать. Кто хоть немного почитал историю и ранние сутры и сутты махаяны и тхеравады увидит, что непосредственными защитниками буддиста были сам Шакьямуни, Дхамма и бодхисаттвы и архаты, которые внешне выступали в форме шарир, реликвий типа зуба или ключицы, ступ, изображений и текстов. 
> Почему человек прибегает к прибежищу и защите? Потому что надеется на более великую и мудрую силу исходящую от Дхаммы либо от Будды и его реализованных учеников ( сангхи) . В принципе ему больше ничего и не нужно. Жить согласно Вине либо пяти обетам упасаки, почитать Три Драгоценности и буддист защищен. 
> Но когда начинается недоверие к Трём и в обиход включаются упования на помощь духов, якш, оракулов и т.п это говорит о преобладании языческих элементов в практике. Смещение акцентов с Учения на помощь и силу духов.
> Зачем тибетцам оракул? От них что, Будда отвернулся, или бодхисатвы не слышат, что они прибегают к Нечунгу?


Буддизм издревле не отменял местных культов. Духи, якши, палы это всё всегда было в Индиях, и во времена Будды, и после.
Да, это не буддизм, и буддисты в них не принимает Прибежища, как не принимают буддтсты Прибежища в метеослужбе, полиции, олигархах и прочих влиятельных людях - но обращаются за помощью в определённых временных целях. Это их культура, и она не противоречит Учению Будды данном в этой же культуре. 

Комуто это нужно, кому-то нет. Здесь нет какого-то обхода Трёх Драгоценностей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати, вы все время тут скрытно хвалитесь некоей живой передачей опыта которая есть у вас, и нет например у меня. Объясниие мне что вы имеете в виду. Пообщавшись пару раз в жизни в течении пяти минут с парочкой лам вы это называете живой традицией? И какой опыт они вам передали, что его нельзя понять из книг? Ввели вас в самадхи мудрости или открыли чакры какие-то? Чем ваш буддизм буддизмей моего. Вы как то заповедей упасаки лучше придерживаетесь, или дружелюбия у вас больше, или шаматха по особому практикуется. Чем ваш Будда ортодокса буддовей моего ?
> Хотя если честно мне это не так уж и важно, лично для меня. Так как вижу что заполненное поле традиции прибавляет только апломба и надменности, больше от него толку я пока не вижу.


Если у Вас сложилось такое мнение от моих сообщений, то очень сильно - Извиняюсь. 
Хочу лишь сказать, что современные буддийские наставники, той или иной традиции, знают Учение Будды намного лучше чем мы. И это у них есть передача опыта. 

(п.с. всего, что Вы перечислили, кроме заполненной графы традиция, у меня естественно - *нет*)

----------

Максим& (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Буддизм издревле не отменял местных культов. Духи, якши, палы это всё всегда было в Индиях, и во времена Будды, и после.
> Да, это не буддизм, и буддисты в них не принимает Прибежища, как не принимают буддтсты Прибежища в метеослужбе, полиции, олигархах и прочих влиятельных людях - но обращаются за помощью в определённых временных целях. Это их культура, и она не противоречит Учению Будды данном в этой же культуре. 
> 
> Комуто это нужно, кому-то нет. Здесь нет какого-то обхода Трёх Драгоценностей.


Когда я ездил к отцу на родину, а туда меня ламы направили, я интересовался в храме Римпоче у ламы об отношении буддизма к родовому духу, сабдаку.
И мне сказали, что можешь ходить туда, но прибежище в нем принимать и поклоняться ему, им, совершать жертвоприношения не надо.
Это как начальник. Мы же в начальнике прибежище не принимаем, вот и все.

----------

Антарадхана (13.03.2016), Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Максим& (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Когда я ездил к отцу на родину, а туда меня ламы направили, я интересовался в храме Римпоче у ламы об отношении буддизма к родовому духу, сабдаку.
> И мне сказали, что можешь ходить туда, но прибежище в нем принимать и поклоняться ему, им, совершать жертвоприношения не надо.
> Это как начальник. Мы же в начальнике прибежище не принимаем, вот и все.


Читал у какого-то тхеравадинского Учителя тоже самое, практически дословно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем тибетцам оракул? От них что, Будда отвернулся, или бодхисатвы не слышат, что они прибегают к Нечунгу?


Интересно, все Максимы такие максималисты? :Smilie: 

Такие мирские защитники Дхармы, как Нейчунг и Гадонг (государственные оракулы Тибета), НЕ являются объектами буддийского Прибежища. И когда они входят в тела кутэнов, то первым делом выражают почтение высокими ламам, к ним обратившимся за советом, поднося им хадаки и пр. Но эти сущности обладают ясновидением и способны помочь в каких-то вопросах. Так уж сложилось в тибетском буддизме со времён Гуру Ринпоче. Можно отвергать оракулов и гадания, как и защитные ритуалы, считая это идолопоклонничеством и элементами шаманизма, а можно этим и пользоваться. Само собой, это не практика. К мирским защитникам отношение скорее дружеское, как и к "семейным защитникам", коих множество, их можно уподобить "родовым духам". 
Но им делаются подношения с призывом "согласно клятве, вершить деяния на благо Дхармы" и помогать практикующим. Так, например, в конце каждой ганапуджи, после основного подношения, остатки цога подносят с такой просьбой мирским зщитникам, сабдакам и пр. Акценты, имхо, расставлены предельно чётко.

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Буддизм издревле не отменял местных культов. Духи, якши, палы это всё всегда было в Индиях, и во времена Будды, и после.
> Да, это не буддизм, и буддисты в них не принимает Прибежища, как не принимают буддтсты Прибежища в метеослужбе, полиции, олигархах и прочих влиятельных людях - но обращаются за помощью в определённых временных целях. Это их культура, и она не противоречит Учению Будды данном в этой же культуре. 
> 
> Комуто это нужно, кому-то нет. Здесь нет какого-то обхода Трёх Драгоценностей.


Так в теме вроде речь и не шла о чем-то что считать еретическим и это выбросить. А есть ли в буддизме шаманские практики, пусть и встроенные в буддизм. Всего то. Кому то, и мне в том числе видится что есть. Если тибетцы верят, что им шаманизм помогает в жизни то это хорошо, просто нужно признавать что это народные культы поставленные на службу дхарме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Когда я ездил к отцу на родину, а туда меня ламы направили, я интересовался в храме Римпоче у ламы об отношении буддизма к родовому духу, сабдаку.
> И мне сказали, что можешь ходить туда, но прибежище в нем принимать и поклоняться ему, им, совершать жертвоприношения не надо.
> Это как начальник. Мы же в начальнике прибежище не принимаем, вот и все.


Так а зачем буддисту ходить к родовому духу? До буддизма это понятно-жертвы тотему, роду, просьбы, защита, исцеления, вобщем всякие проблемы с чем приходится сталкиваться в жизни человеку архаической культуры. 
Но с принятием Прибежища подразумевается, что буддист входит под защиту Трёх. Что для буддиста может быть выше? Как это будет выражаться один Будда знает, но например когда Ланкийский царь шел на войну он брал с собой патру ( реликвию) Шакьямуни или ключицу его например, а государство от всех бед оберегал Зуб и присутствие Сангхи.
Но если царь, или лама начинает искать ответы на вопросы не у Трёх , а у местных или чужеземных культов то это уже компромисс, раздвоенность, хромание на обе ноги, недоверие Высшему.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так а зачем буддисту ходить к родовому духу? До буддизма это понятно-жертвы тотему, роду, просьбы, защита, исцеления, вобщем всякие проблемы с чем приходится сталкиваться в жизни человеку архаической культуры. 
> Но с принятием Прибежища подразумевается, что буддист входит под защиту Трёх. Что для буддиста может быть выше? Как это будет выражаться один Будда знает, но например когда Ланкийский царь шел на войну он брал с собой патру ( реликвию) Шакьямуни или ключицу его например, а государство от всех бед оберегал Зуб и присутствие Сангхи.
> Но если царь, или лама начинает искать ответы на вопросы не у Трёх , а у местных или чужеземных культов то это уже компромисс, раздвоенность, хромание на обе ноги, недоверие Высшему.


В Буддизме есть "принцип срединности". Для интереса понаблюдайте чего творят игиловцы со своей "не срединностью" и фанатизмом. Как они обращаются с инакомыслящими. У них нет компромисса, а в буддизме есть компромисс.)

"Пять божеств твоего тела

Изображения этих божеств мне часто приходилось видеть в калмыцких семьях: старые тханка, пронесенные сквозь тяжелые годы войны и репрессий. Когда-то этот культ был весьма распространен среди монгольских народов, однако теперь он почти забыт.

Пять личных божеств-покровителей (тиб. ʼgo baʼi lha lnga; кит. 五守舍神; монг: Говийн Лха бурхан), которых также называют «Пять вместерожденных божеств», относят к классу мирских защитников. Возникновение этого культа можно проследить в далеком шаманском прошлом тибетских и монгольских народов. Пять личных божеств были известны еще во времена «безымянной религии», т.е. этот культ возник наряду с различными народными преданиями и анимистическими верованиями, вне рамок какой-либо систематизированной религиозной доктрины."

http://shakya.ru/2016/01/17/gods_of_your_body/

Обряды Губилха часто проводят люди из шаманских родов. Эта защита перекрывает вредное влияние злых духов, врагов духов рода. Проводят его ламы.

Известны случаи мора людей определенного рода, когда умирали представители его один за другим. Некоторые считают, что это может быть влияние божества, которому в прошлом поклонялись его представители. Из-за того, что он был позабыт он может злиться и забирать жизни людей рода.

Обряд Губилха защищает от такого влияния.

----------


## Максим&

> Интересно, все Максимы такие максималисты?


Не только. Был ещё Нитирен который считал, что кроме повторения Наму Амида буцу больше ничего и не надо, остальное от лукавого:-) А учитель Догэн называл мантры лягушечьим кваканьем. Так что не максимы первые.

----------

Кеин (27.01.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я совершенно четко очертил границы не уходите от вопроса. Электроны это факт.


Если вы никогда не видели электронов, вам известно о факте электронов со слов каких-то людей, засвидетельствовавших электроны. А о богах и дэвах мы знаем со слов каких-то других людей, йогический опыт которых позволял им их засвидетельствовать. В чём здесь разница? И в чём конкретно состоит ваш вопрос?

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), АюрБулат (14.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> В Буддизме есть "принцип срединности". Для интереса понаблюдайте чего творят игиловцы со своей "не срединностью" и фанатизмом. Как они обращаются с инакомыслящими. У них нет компромисса, а в буддизме есть компромисс.)


Это конечно хорошо и я только за срединность. Только странная это срединность и выборочная. Когда Джонанг пришлась не ко двору, Гелуг ее извели. Видимо когда хотели то могли. Но я немного не об этом.
Среддиность, или терпимость как по мне, это когда я понимаю что все что у меня есть для Защиты это Триратна и мои руки, но если моя мать молится Домовому то я ей никак не мешаю и не насмехаюсь. Ведь у меня есть знание от Будды, а ей видимо ещё не дошло, но я верю что обязательно, пусть и в другой жизни, но дойдёт. Это компромисс.
Но когда я сам начинаю уповать не на Триратну, а на ещё Домового, то это уже недоверие и омрачение с моей стороны. Это не срединность, это утрата веры в Высшее с подменой на низшее.
Покрайней мере, я пока так это вижу.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это конечно хорошо и я только за срединность. Только странная это срединность и выборочная. Когда Джонанг пришлась не ко двору, Гелуг ее извели. Видимо когда хотели то могли. Но я немного не об этом.
> Среддиность, или терпимость как по мне, это когда я понимаю что все что у меня есть для Защиты это Триратна и мои руки, но если моя мать молится Домовому то я ей никак не мешаю и не насмехаюсь. Ведь у меня есть знание от Будды, а ей видимо ещё не дошло, но я верю что обязательно, пусть и в другой жизни, но дойдёт. Это компромисс.
> Но когда я сам начинаю уповать не на Триратну, а на ещё Домового, то это уже недоверие и омрачение с моей стороны. Это не срединность, это утрата веры в Высшее с подменой на низшее.
> Покрайней мере, я пока так это вижу.


Если у Вас христианское прошлое, Вас можно понять.
Всем известно отношение христианства к язычеству. Нет компромисса, как и в исламе.

----------


## Максим&

> В Буддизме есть "принцип срединности". Для интереса понаблюдайте чего творят игиловцы со своей "не срединностью" и фанатизмом. Как они обращаются с инакомыслящими. У них нет компромисса, а в буддизме есть компромисс.)
> 
> "Пять божеств твоего тела
> 
> Изображения этих божеств мне часто приходилось видеть в калмыцких семьях: старые тханка, пронесенные сквозь тяжелые годы войны и репрессий. Когда-то этот культ был весьма распространен среди монгольских народов, однако теперь он почти забыт.
> 
> Пять личных божеств-покровителей (тиб. ʼgo baʼi lha lnga; кит. 五守舍神; монг: Говийн Лха бурхан), которых также называют «Пять вместерожденных божеств», относят к классу мирских защитников. Возникновение этого культа можно проследить в далеком шаманском прошлом тибетских и монгольских народов. Пять личных божеств были известны еще во времена «безымянной религии», т.е. этот культ возник наряду с различными народными преданиями и анимистическими верованиями, вне рамок какой-либо систематизированной религиозной доктрины."
> 
> http://shakya.ru/2016/01/17/gods_of_your_body/
> ...


Так это и есть шаманизм в буддизме. Как я уже говорил, если это им на пользу то хорошо.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так это и есть шаманизм в буддизме. Как я уже говорил, если это им на пользу то хорошо.


Я говорю, что элементы его присутствуют в тибетском буддизме, а меня переубеждают.

----------

Максим& (13.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это не срединность, это утрата веры в Высшее с подменой на низшее.
> Покрайней мере, я пока так это вижу.


Зачем беспокоить бодхисаттв мирскими требами? Для высшего свое время и место, а для мирского - свое.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Если вы никогда не видели электронов, вам известно о факте электронов со слов каких-то людей, засвидетельствовавших электроны. А о богах и дэвах мы знаем со слов каких-то других людей, йогический опыт которых позволял им их засвидетельствовать. В чём здесь разница? И в чём конкретно состоит ваш вопрос?


Я не собираюсь рассказывать вам школьный курс физики, пересказывать опыты и пр. Вы уходите от ответа потому что его у вас нет. И используете не совсем удачно тему об электроне. Я совершенно четко очертил миры: духов, нагов, претов, богов и полубогов. Если вы считаете их такой же реальностью как электрон, тогда приведите примеры как они проявляются. Хотя бы на уровне проявления физических примеров. Воды, электронов, не знаю там горячего холодного и тд

----------


## Нико

> Зачем беспокоить бодхисаттв мирскими требами? Для высшего свое время и место, а для мирского - свое.


Это верно, с одной стороны. Хотя бодхисаттвы и будды действуют и ради "мирских треб" в том числе. Но мне при этом кажется, что для простых людей более доказательно и убедительно, когда оракулы входят в транс и что-то вещают на их глазах, чем когда лама говорит: "Вчера мне явился в видении Манджушри, и было такое-то откровение..." (Можно назвать это упайей, в том числе).

----------


## Максим&

> Если у Вас христианское прошлое, Вас можно понять.
> Всем известно отношение христианства к язычеству. Нет компромисса, как и в исламе.


А причём здесь христианское прошлое. Когда монахи тхеравады не хотели есть с махаянскими монахами за одним столом на Ланке у них, что тоже христианское прошлое? Когда Гелуг изводит целую школу Джонанг это христианство? Когда некоторые чаньцы критикуют амидаистов где тут христианство? Про отношение Нитирена к эклектическому Тэндаю тоже можно прочитать, и нетерпимость риндзая к амидаистам тоже.
А агрессивность шиваитов и брахманов к тому же буддизму это как связано с христианством.

----------


## Антарадхана

Будда, кстати поощрял почитание предков, их добрых обычаев, а также местных божеств.

"В это время почтенный Ананда стоял позади Благословенного, обмахивая его. И Благословенный сказал ему: «Слышал ли ты, Ананда, часто ли собираются Ваджжияне на общественные собрания и хорошо ли их собрания посещаемы?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока будут Ваджжияне собираться на общественные собрания и хорошо посещать их, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, проводят ли Ваджжияне свои собрания и беседы в мире и согласии?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока будут Ваджжияне проводить свои собрания и беседы в мире и согласии, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
*«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, не устанавливают ли Ваджжияне ничего неуставного, не отменяют ли ничего из установленного и действуют ли в полном согласии с древними уставами?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока Ваджжияне не устанавливают ничего неуставного, не отменяют ничего из установленного и действуют в полном согласии с древними уставами, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, чтут ли Ваджжияне старейшин, уважая, почитая, поддерживая и почтительно слушая их?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока Ваджжияне чтут старейшин, уважая, почитая, поддерживая и почтительно слушая их, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».*
«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, избегают ли Ваджжияне заниматься похищением женщин и девушек из добрых семей и удерживать их насильно?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока Ваджжияне избегают заниматься похищением женщин и девушек из добрых семей и удерживать их насильно, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
*«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, оказывают ли Ваджжияне уважение и почести своим святыням в городах и поселках, и не лишают ли они их должных подношений, как это предписано обычаями?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока Ваджжияне оказывают уважение и почести своим святыням в городах и поселках, и не лишают их должных подношений, как это предписано обычаями, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».*
«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, должным ли образом Ваджжияне охраняют и защищают арахантов, так что араханты из других стран могут приходить в их страну, а уже пришедшие могут благоденствовать?»
«Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
«Ананда, пока Ваджжияне должным образом охраняют и защищают арахантов, так что араханты из других стран могут спокойно приходить в их царство, а те кто желает, могут его спокойно покинуть, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
Потом Благословенный обратился к брахману Вассакаре, и сказал: «Однажды, брахман, я пребывал в Весали, и там я поучал Ваджжиян этим семи условиям, ведущим к благоденствию нации; и вот, доколе те условия будут существовать среди них, доколе они будут жить согласно тем правилам, дотоле должно ожидать, что не к упадку они будут клониться, но преуспевать»". Махапариниббана сутта ДН 16

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), АюрБулат (14.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А причём здесь христианское прошлое. Когда монахи тхеравады не хотели есть с махаянскими монахами за одним столом на Ланке у них, что тоже христианское прошлое? Когда Гелуг изводит целую школу Джонанг это христианство? Когда некоторые чаньцы критикуют амидаистов где тут христианство? Про отношение Нитирена к эклектическому Тэндаю тоже можно прочитать, и нетерпимость риндзая к амидаистам тоже.
> А агрессивность шиваитов и брахманов к тому же буддизму это как связано с христианством.


Отсутствие компромисса - " не срединность", это уход от учения, по моему.

----------


## Максим&

> Зачем беспокоить бодхисаттв мирскими требами? Для высшего свое время и место, а для мирского - свое.


У бодхисатв нет разделения на священное и мирское. Он не замарачивается такими пустяками как вам может показаться. Так что молитесь Авалокитешваре или Кшитигарбхе смело по любому поводу.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Дорогие! Знает ли или слышал ли кто нибудь из вас в среднерусской православной полосе о таком феномене как "шаманская болезнь"...

----------


## Максим&

> Это верно, с одной стороны. Хотя бодхисаттвы и будды действуют и ради "мирских треб" в том числе. Но мне при этом кажется, что для простых людей более доказательно и убедительно, когда оракулы входят в транс и что-то вещают на их глазах, чем когда лама говорит: "Вчера мне явился в видении Манджушри, и было такое-то откровение..." (Можно назвать это упайей, в том числе).


Согласен, но тогда упайей можно будет назвать вообще все на свете. Святые какашки, макаронных монстров, шугдена, вуду, мазохизм и извращения.
Ох, чует моё сердце что закончу я в топероваде:-)

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Будда, кстати поощрял почитание предков, их добрых обычаев, а также местных божеств.
> 
> "В это время почтенный Ананда стоял позади Благословенного, обмахивая его. И Благословенный сказал ему: «Слышал ли ты, Ананда, часто ли собираются Ваджжияне на общественные собрания и хорошо ли их собрания посещаемы?»
> «Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
> «Ананда, пока будут Ваджжияне собираться на общественные собрания и хорошо посещать их, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
> «Слышал ли ты, Ананда, проводят ли Ваджжияне свои собрания и беседы в мире и согласии?»
> «Да, Господин, я слышал, что это так».
> «Ананда, пока будут Ваджжияне проводить свои собрания и беседы в мире и согласии, до тех пор будут они не к упадку клониться, но преуспевать».
> *«Слышал ли ты, Ананда, не устанавливают ли Ваджжияне ничего неуставного, не отменяют ли ничего из установленного и действуют ли в полном согласии с древними уставами?»
> ...


Так вот смотрите. И я о том же. Будда похвалил ваджиянцев что они чтут установления предков и защищают архатов. У ваджиянцев были свои клановые ритуалы и все такое. Но разве он повелел самим бхикшу в них участвовать? Бхикшу были выше всего этого, но и не относились с презрением.
В Тибете же сами бхикшу уже участвуют в этих родовых культах. Это не совсем одно и тоже.

----------


## Максим&

> Дорогие! Знает ли или слышал ли кто нибудь из вас в среднерусской православной полосе о таком феномене как "шаманская болезнь"...


У Дубинина она. Ему все кажется что он Великий Махатма и Ринпоче. Думаю что он одержим:-)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не собираюсь рассказывать вам школьный курс физики, пересказывать опыты и пр. Вы уходите от ответа потому что его у вас нет. И используете не совсем удачно тему об электроне. Я совершенно четко очертил миры: духов, нагов, претов, богов и полубогов. Если вы считаете их такой же реальностью как электрон, тогда приведите примеры как они проявляются. Хотя бы на уровне проявления физических примеров. Воды, электронов, не знаю там горячего холодного и тд


Я не говорил, что я _знаю_, как они проявляются. Если электроны неудачно выбраны, давайте мюоны возьмём. Тоже не знаю, как они проявляются. Я не считаю миры полубогов _такой же_ реальностью, как и мюоны. Но полагаю, что они тоже могут быть какой-то реальностью, кому-то данной в ощущениях.

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен, но тогда упайей можно будет назвать вообще все на свете. Святые какашки, макаронных монстров, шугдена, вуду, мазохизм и извращения.
> Ох, чует моё сердце что закончу я в топероваде:-)


Берегитесь, всё к тому идёт! (У меня были знаки. lol.)

----------

Максим& (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так в теме вроде речь и не шла о чем-то что считать еретическим и это выбросить. А есть ли в буддизме шаманские практики, пусть и встроенные в буддизм. Всего то. Кому то, и мне в том числе видится что есть. Если тибетцы верят, что им шаманизм помогает в жизни то это хорошо, просто нужно признавать что это народные культы поставленные на службу дхарме.


Вот я и спрашиваю конкретику, у каждого, кто говорит: _тибетский буддизм смешан с бонскими(этно-тибетским) практиками_ - Что именно под этими практиками имеет ввиду говорящий ?
О местных божествах уже три раза отвечали  :Smilie: 
Меня интересует, что ещё. Причём такое чего нет и небыло в других местах северного буддизма и что исконно тибетское.

----------


## Дубинин

> Берегитесь, всё к тому идёт! (У меня были знаки. lol.)


А это про меня? в местах каких кончать? Знаков не того? (не компартия? свят-свят..)

----------


## Нико

> А это про меня? в местах каких кончать? Знаков не того? (не компартия? свят-свят..)


Дубинин, изначально "селфи" хотели назвать "нарциссизми", но отказались от этой идеи из-за возможных сложностей в орфографии у "юзеров".... :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Это верно, с одной стороны. Хотя бодхисаттвы и будды действуют и ради "мирских треб" в том числе. Но мне при этом кажется, что для простых людей более доказательно и убедительно, когда оракулы входят в транс и что-то вещают на их глазах, чем когда лама говорит: "Вчера мне явился в видении Манджушри, и было такое-то откровение..." (Можно назвать это упайей, в том числе).


До меня дошло, с исторического ракурса конечно, почему в Тибете высшие ламы прибегают в особых случаях к народным ( шаманским) культам. В принципе, в иных странах эту роль на себя брал либо царь-раджа( Индия, Ланка, Бирма), либо император ( Китай, Корея, Япония). Будучи по статусу зачастую Высшим Жрецом он в случаях большой необходимости ( войны, эпидемии) прибегал к услугам как Сангхи, так и брахманских, конфуцианских,синтоистских культов, зачастую и сам принимая на себя высшую роль в ритуале. На практике получалось, что Сангха проводила свои церемонии отдельно, шаманы или синтоисты отдельно. Император как Сын Неба был связующим звеном между теми и другими всех примеряя.
Но в Тибете, по неясным для меня обстоятельствам ( книг не читал) , царская власть куда-то подевалась и эту функцию взяли на себя ДЛ и Кармапа ( наверно) . А так, в идеале, все бытовые задачи ( рождение, свадьба, гадание, прирост скота и дождь) должны бы выполнять бонские жрецы, как это например водится в Японии, где почитание и жертвы духам это удел синто. Хотя наверно и там уже намешалось все до кучи.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Но в Тибете, по неясным для меня обстоятельствам ( книг не читал) , царская власть куда-то подевалась и эту функцию взяли на себя ДЛ и Кармапа ( наверно) . А так, в идеале, все бытовые задачи ( рождение, свадьба, гадание, прирост скота и дождь) должны бы выполнять бонские жрецы, как это например водится в Японии, где почитание и жертвы духам это удел синто. Хотя наверно и там уже намешалось все до кучи.


Про 5-го Далай Ламу почитайте.
Тибет был религиозной страной. ДЛ совмещал все функции правителя. Хотя по Учению, монах не может быть вовлечен в дела управления государством.

Это одна из причин падения Тибета.
Если бы была светская власть, вероятно у тибетцев была бы адекватная армия и политика. Может он остался бы независимым.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Вот я и спрашиваю конкретику, у каждого, кто говорит: _тибетский буддизм смешан с бонскими(этно-тибетским) практиками_ - Что именно под этими практиками имеет ввиду говорящий ?
> О местных божествах уже три раза отвечали 
> Меня интересует, что ещё. Причём такое чего нет и небыло в других местах северного буддизма и что исконно тибетское.


Допускаю ещё ритуальный танец масок который использовали ещё неолитические охотники чтобы привлечь или умиротворить дух добычи или в культуре земледельцев призвать дождь, или отвести эпидемию. 
Но опять таки, здесь нет ничего спецефически тибетского, разве что раскраска на бубнах и узоры да имена духов. А так-то шаманизм что в Тибете, что в Китае, что у эскимосов особо ничем не отличается. Это все общение с духами для разных бытовых целей. Представители бон могут конечно воображать, что и у них был свой будда и своя праджня-парамита, но для меня это попытка выдать желаемое за действительное в целях 'конкуретноспособности'.
Предупреждая ваш вопрос откуда мы знаем про то каким был шаманизм и что между ними общего. Поясняю:-)  Начиная со второй половины 18 века  разные Российские академии, этнографические общества, христианские миссионеры и просто ученные путешественники и дипломаты начинают тщательно записывать быт и верования народов Сибири. Некоторые иследователи -этнографы живут месяцами среди коренного населения и ведут свои дневники. Другие, например как Иокинф Бичурин годами живут и исследуют культуру Китая, кто-то в Японии. С 20 века, с подъемом национализма, этнографические общества открываются и в самом Китае и Японии. Многие дипломаты путешественники проникают в Тибет. Далее остаётся обработать ихние путевые заметки, дневники, книги. Все сопоставить и увидеть общую картину.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Про 5-го Далай Ламу почитайте.
> Тибет был религиозной страной. ДЛ совмещал все функции правителя. Хотя по Учению, монах не может быть вовлечен в дела управления государством.
> 
> Это одна из причин падения Тибета.
> Если бы была светская власть, вероятно у тибетцев была бы адекватная армия и политика. Может он остался бы независимым.


Так это я слышал и знаю про совмещение. Царя-батюшку то куда дели?:-)

----------


## Нико

> Далее остаётся обработать ихние путевые заметки, дневники, книги. Все сопоставить и увидеть общую картину.


Для начала, чтобы не голословить, нужно дать достойное определение понятию "шаманизм", Макс..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лично для меня, каким бы символизмом не облекали Нечунг оракула, это чисто шаманский культ. Какая связь оракула с буддизмом Шакьямуни для меня пока загадка.


Осталось решить вопрос... с Праджняпарамитой и получением ее Нагарджуной от нагов (и как это связано с буддизмом Шакьямуни).

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Нико (13.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так это я слышал и знаю про совмещение. Царя-батюшку то куда дели?:-)


Куда и всех царей-батюшек: послали на [censored].

----------


## Максим&

> Для начала, чтобы не голословить, нужно дать достойное определение понятию "шаманизм", Макс..


Википедию почитайте если вы любитель определений. Более подробно смотрите тута:  http://rutracker.org/forum/tracker.php?nm=Шаманизм
Как говаривал махатма Дубинин, глюкозу надо экономить:-)  Так что обойдусь без достойных определений.

----------


## Максим&

> Осталось решить вопрос... с Праджняпарамитой и получением ее Нагарджуной от нагов (и как это связано с буддизмом Шакьямуни).


Кому? Вы ж наверно для себя решили уже, а мне пока не хочется. Наги животное полезное:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Допускаю ещё ритуальный танец ... 
> .


Это древняя традиция ещё из Индий. Это не тибетское влияние, эти же танцы есть у буддистов, во всех сопредельных странах Гималайского региона.
Например, вот танец Vajrabira Mahakala в Непале:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLE-N4iLb64
 кстати обратите внимание на язык пуджи

(Ну а остальное, что касается шаманизм/не-шаманизм это меня на самом деле мало волнует. Это парафия западных, в основном христианских, этнографов)

----------


## Нико

> Википедию почитайте если вы любитель определений. Более подробно смотрите тута:  http://rutracker.org/forum/tracker.php?nm=Шаманизм
> Как говаривал махатма Дубинин, глюкозу надо экономить:-)  Так что обойдусь без достойных определений.


Хороша отмазка, добрый мОлодец!)

----------


## Максим&

> Это древняя традиция ещё из Индий. Это не тибетское влияние, эти же танцы есть у буддистов, во всех сопредельных странах Гималайского региона.
> Например, вот танец Vajrabira Mahakala в Непале:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLE-N4iLb64
>  кстати обратите внимание на язык пуджи
> 
> (Ну а остальное, что касается шаманизм/не-шаманизм это меня на самом деле мало волнует. Это парафия западных, в основном христианских, этнографов)


Зачем тибетцам тянуть танцы из Индии, у них и свои местные были. А то что и в Непале есть, так и там разных неарийских племён хватало. Вот и сохранили свой шаманизм до сего дня. Ну возможно в песнях имена позаменяли, как у нас на Руси Перуна на Илию, Рожаниц на Параскеву и т.д.

----------


## Максим&

> Хороша отмазка, добрый мОлодец!)


Никакой отмазки, просто экономия времени. Если интересно то прочтите М.Эллиаде "Шаманизм...." . Он всегда огромные библиографии в конце приводил.
Но я так понимаю читать вы не очень, все более на практике...то сигареты духам подсунете, то водочки:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем тибетцам тянуть танцы из Индии, у них и свои местные были. А то что и в Непале есть, так и там разных неарийских племён хватало. Вот и сохранили свой шаманизм до сего дня. Ну возможно в песнях имена позаменяли, как у нас на Руси Перуна на Илию, Рожаниц на Параскеву и т.д.


Не хотите видеть очевидное - не видьте.
Придумывайте и дальше свой настоящий чистый исторический буддизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Не хотите видеть очевидное - не видьте.
> Придумывайте и дальше свой настоящий чистый исторический буддизм


Так очевидное и видится. И никакого чистого буддизма я не ищу, так как люблю культурологию и всякие народные особенности. Но иногда приходится вещи называть своими именами. А проверяется где буддизм ( дхарма)- главное, а где местные культурные особенности-второстепенное, очень просто.
Буддизм это то, что если его отбросить ради эксперимента, утратит свою суть, а если не утратит то это историческая и психологическая уступка или компромисс с другими культами. 
Например 4 благородные  Истины и почитание древа Бодхи. Первое исходит от самого Будды как фундамент учения, второе лишь эмоциональная особенность человечества, которая с доисторических времён выстраивала разные мифологемы вокруг культа Дерева, ну и сакрализовало древо Бодхи. Но специфически буддийского в культе Древа нет, так как это было у многих народов. То же христианство-мамрийский дуб например, из которого изготовлен крест.
Или возьмём парамиты в махаяне или 12 бхуми бодхисаттвы и того же Нечунга. Махаяна без парамит не махаяна, а без камланий...махаяной и останется.
Но опять таки, я за плюрализм:-)  Давайте лучше спать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но опять таки, я за плюрализм:-)  .


 Спасибо! 
Придержуюсь такого же взгляда.



> А проверяется где буддизм ( дхарма)- главное, а где местные культурные особенности-второстепенное, очень просто.:-)  .


имхо: не выплесните только младенца из корыта :-)



> Давайте лучше спать.


Спокойной ночи !

----------


## Антарадхана

> Например 4 благородные  Истины и почитание древа Бодхи. Первое исходит от самого Будды как фундамент учения, второе лишь эмоциональная особенность человечества, которая с доисторических времён выстраивала разные мифологемы вокруг культа Дерева, ну и сакрализовало древо Бодхи.


Почитание дерева Бодхи - канонично, сам Будда добро на это дело дал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Никакой отмазки, просто экономия времени. Если интересно то прочтите М.Эллиаде "Шаманизм...." . Он всегда огромные библиографии в конце приводил.
> Но я так понимаю читать вы не очень, все более на практике...то сигареты духам подсунете, то водочки:-)


Я не сильна в понимании ваших шуток в последнее время. (

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не забудьте подтвердить и мир богов и полубогов... Но пока для вас это вопрос веры, честно говоря это самообман.


Простите пожалуйста, определение энергии из школьного курса физики не вспомните? "Энергия есть нечто....." и далее идут перечисления по каким ПРИЗНАКАМ можно судить, что это нечто имеет место быть (типа отклонения стрелки компаса). Таким образом доказательства существования энергии только косвенные, поскольку, ну говорит приёмник и что? Энергию вы видите? Нет. Осязаете? Нет. И отойдите от компа. Там шайтан какой-то шлёт вам визуальные послания  :Smilie: 

Удивительная каша в голове

----------

АюрБулат (14.03.2016), Нико (14.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Лично для меня, каким бы символизмом не облекали Нечунг оракула, это чисто шаманский культ. Какая связь оракула с буддизмом Шакьямуни для меня пока загадка.


А что не так-то? В чём противоречие?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так я ж не говорю что он еретик и его на костёр. А то, что это чисто шаманская, народная ( языческая) практика которую вобрал в себя тибетский буддизм.
> Если я допустим одену шаровары и начну танцевать гопак при этом приняв прибежище-это тоже будет буддизмом, но вобравшим в себя элементы укрокультуры:-)
> Что там комментировал Будхагхоша я не знаю. Но прибегать к гадалкам и прорецателям с точки зрения ПК было глупо.
> Может Б. в Абхаягири частенько захаживал на чаек и поднабрался махаянских слухов:-)


 :Smilie:  Понятно. Воззрение - фигня, главное не одевать шаровары, а натягивать шафранную мантию, которая в мире Шакьмуни была самым дешёвым куском тряпки, а теперь стоит офигеть каких денег  :Smilie:  Ну и кто тут язычник?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2016), Нико (14.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так а что тут реконструировать. Кто хоть немного почитал историю и ранние сутры и сутты махаяны и тхеравады увидит, что непосредственными защитниками буддиста были сам Шакьямуни, Дхамма и бодхисаттвы и архаты, которые внешне выступали в форме шарир, реликвий типа зуба или ключицы, ступ, изображений и текстов. 
> Почему человек прибегает к прибежищу и защите? Потому что надеется на более великую и мудрую силу исходящую от Дхаммы либо от Будды и его реализованных учеников ( сангхи) . В принципе ему больше ничего и не нужно. Жить согласно Вине либо пяти обетам упасаки, почитать Три Драгоценности и буддист защищен. 
> Но когда начинается недоверие к Трём и в обиход включаются упования на помощь духов, якш, оракулов и т.п это говорит о преобладании языческих элементов в практике. Смещение акцентов с Учения на помощь и силу духов.
> Зачем тибетцам оракул? От них что, Будда отвернулся, или бодхисатвы не слышат, что они прибегают к Нечунгу?


 :Smilie:  Дуальность восприятия детектед. Матчасть бы подтянуть  :Smilie:  Если вам для защиты от чего-то там внешнего надо прибегать к чему-то внешнему (даже Шакьямуни. архатам и прочему), то какой вы нафиг буддист?  :Smilie:  У вас очень странная практика, простите  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так а зачем буддисту ходить к родовому духу? До буддизма это понятно-жертвы тотему, роду, просьбы, защита, исцеления, вобщем всякие проблемы с чем приходится сталкиваться в жизни человеку архаической культуры. 
> Но с принятием Прибежища подразумевается, что буддист входит под защиту Трёх. Что для буддиста может быть выше? Как это будет выражаться один Будда знает, но например когда Ланкийский царь шел на войну он брал с собой патру ( реликвию) Шакьямуни или ключицу его например, а государство от всех бед оберегал Зуб и присутствие Сангхи.
> Но если царь, или лама начинает искать ответы на вопросы не у Трёх , а у местных или чужеземных культов то это уже компромисс, раздвоенность, хромание на обе ноги, недоверие Высшему.


А зачем буддисту ходить перед. к примеру. строительством ступы в Комитет по архитектуре и спонсорам?  :Smilie:  Вторичные практики. в общем-то на это и направлены - "дорогие друзья во всех измерениях, кто может - помогите. кто не может - не мешайте"  :Smilie:  И весь шаманизм до копейки  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2016), Нико (14.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Я не сильна в понимании ваших шуток в последнее время. (


В последнее время у меня их нет.

----------


## Максим&

> Дуальность восприятия детектед. Матчасть бы подтянуть  Если вам для защиты от чего-то там внешнего надо прибегать к чему-то внешнему (даже Шакьямуни. архатам и прочему), то какой вы нафиг буддист?  У вас очень странная практика, простите


Ещё один тру буддист. Даже не хочется с вами бесед вести.

----------


## Максим&

> Почитание дерева Бодхи - канонично, сам Будда добро на это дело дал.


А я разве сказал, что не канонично? В принципе человек при большой развитости ума и осознанности может обойтись без дополнительных ритуалов почитания Древа, обхождения вокруг него, ожидания от таких заслуг разрешения каких-то бытовых проблем. Человек может внутри себя найти все что ему нужно. Видимо практика бхикшу на этом и была построена. Суттты, размышления, медитация. Но поскольку людям особенно  пришедшим в сангху мирянам, нужны видимые формы, эмоциональная составляющая обряда, вообще что-то что можно потрогать и вокруг чего создать культ, то Будда и допустил это как практику для накопления заслуг. Ну и выбрал Древо как наиболее типичный и понятный архетип Центра Мира для тогдашнего общества. 
Кстати а где про почитание Древа сказано?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ещё один тру буддист. Даже не хочется с вами бесед вести.


Аргументированно. В особенности в контексте защищающих зубов  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В последнее время у меня их нет.


Тогда вы либо плохо прочли тред, либо хотите оскорбить, либо кто-то нагнал сюда кучу недовольных духов.  :Wink:

----------


## Максим&

> Тогда вы либо плохо прочли тред, либо хотите оскорбить, либо кто-то нагнал сюда кучу недовольных духов.


Наверно плохо, извините.

----------

Нико (14.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Призывание идама
> Вложение 19599


Это не призывание идама, а танец оракула.

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Насколько я понял, не имеет значение оракул, или просто садхак, так как знаки вхождения дэвата могут сопровождаться: танцами, тряской, подпрыгиванием. О.


Имеет. 
Девата и иштадевата(то что переведено тиб. идам), это разное.

----------

Нико (14.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В сообщении № 229, я написал: ишта-дэват. ]


Это насчёт  сообщения 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post749394

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тогда исправьте статью в википедии, потому что там под фотографией написано, что это призывание идама - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BC
> 
> .


В английской вики, имхо, лучше написано:
Iṣṭa-devatā ( в контексте индуизма)
Yidam (в контексте буддийской Тантры)

----------

Нико (14.03.2016)

----------


## АюрБулат

> Вы назвали цели задачи методы о которых знаете понаслышке или стереотипы из простонародья. Я хотел обратить ваше внимание на то, что все что вы сказали абсолютно это вымысел и с реальностью не имеет ничего общего. Это может вам сегодня так сказать или написать любой школьник из среднерусской православной полосы. Вы не понимаете сущность. Я всего лишь хочу чтобы вы задумались.


Спасибо Вам за ответ, я задумался. Теперь можно попросить Вас (хотя бы очень вкратце) объяснить мне сущность которую я не понимаю.
*Я хотел обратить ваше внимание на то, что все что вы сказали абсолютно это вымысел и с реальностью не имеет ничего общего. Это может вам сегодня так сказать или написать любой школьник из среднерусской православной полосы.* - касательно этого я хотел бы написать что я как то пришёл к шаману, спросил о мирской проблеме, он мне ответил в подробностях что и как, что нужно сделать, что бы был результат, при этом объяснил что и как я набедокурил (например), либо обидел кого (о чем он не мог знать!), описал меня вплоть до родинок на теле, при этом ниразу меня не видев. Это мой опыт. Я стал интересоваться, зачем вообще нужны шаманы? В том числе посредством одного форума, мне объяснили что настоящие шаманы, это ВЕЛИКИЕ, Выдающиеся  люди рода, нужны для связи предков рода с их потомками, для успешного развития этого рода и процветания. Также шаман может принимать людей не своего рода, и это тоже ему засчитывается как +, т.к. у ЛЮБОГО человека есть предки, а значит они там сочтутся с предками того шамана который помог. *Это мой личный опыт*, теперь скажите где я не прав???  Про буддизм тут наверное всё проще объяснить, т.к. все присутствующие интересуются Буддизмом и знают о его целях и задачах. А на мои предыдущие вопросы Вы так и не ответили. Вы больше как то по замечаниям мастер видимо, не в обиду... Кстати люди Вам верно про электроны говорят...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Спасибо Вам за ответ, я задумался. Теперь можно попросить Вас (хотя бы очень вкратце) объяснить мне сущность которую я не понимаю.
> *Я хотел обратить ваше внимание на то, что все что вы сказали абсолютно это вымысел и с реальностью не имеет ничего общего. Это может вам сегодня так сказать или написать любой школьник из среднерусской православной полосы.* - касательно этого я хотел бы написать что я как то пришёл к шаману, спросил о мирской проблеме, он мне ответил в подробностях что и как, что нужно сделать, что бы был результат, при этом объяснил что и как я набедокурил (например), либо обидел кого (о чем он не мог знать!), описал меня вплоть до родинок на теле, при этом ниразу меня не видев. Это мой опыт. Я стал интересоваться, зачем вообще нужны шаманы? В том числе посредством одного форума, мне объяснили что настоящие шаманы, это ВЕЛИКИЕ, Выдающиеся  люди рода, нужны для связи предков рода с их потомками, для успешного развития этого рода и процветания. Также шаман может принимать людей не своего рода, и это тоже ему засчитывается как +, т.к. у ЛЮБОГО человека есть предки, а значит они там сочтутся с предками того шамана который помог. *Это мой личный опыт*, теперь скажите где я не прав???  Про буддизм тут наверное всё проще объяснить, т.к. все присутствующие интересуются Буддизмом и знают о его целях и задачах. А на мои предыдущие вопросы Вы так и не ответили. Вы больше как то по замечаниям мастер видимо, не в обиду... Кстати люди Вам верно про электроны говорят...


В таком случае скажите, что такое "шаманская болезнь" если можно так перевести этот термин. По поводу электронов - почувствуйте то, о чем вы с легкостью разглогольствуете - возможно всего, что вы там придумали я имею ввиду цели и задачи, которые вы очертили в самом первом своем посте нет.

----------


## АюрБулат

> В таком случае скажите, что такое "шаманская болезнь" если можно так перевести этот термин. По поводу электронов - почувствуйте то, о чем вы с легкостью разглогольствуете - возможно всего, что вы там придумали я имею ввиду цели и задачи, которые вы очертили в самом первом своем посте нет.


А с Вами сложно... :Smilie:  Я пытаюсь приводить примеры, спрашиваю у Вас ответы, жду аргументов, а Вы отвечаете: "В таком случае скажите, что такое "шаманская болезнь" если можно так перевести этот термин." и ещё что то опять непонятное про электроны  :Cry:  Я наоборот говорю что если их существование доказали ученые, то они есть, хоть Вы их и не видите )) я то с этим согласен, а вот Вы пишите что нет миров Богов, не существует Бодхисаттв и прочее, утрирую конечно, но в целом Ваша точка зрения на мой взгляд такая, вот Вам люди и пишут что необязательно лично что то ощущать, видеть и прочее что бы не согласиться с тем что есть вещи неподвластные нашему пониманию, ладно МИРА Вам.... 
Насчёт шаманской болезни (сразу скажу что то что написано не моё, но Вам может станет понятнее, кстати это из Бурятского шаманизма): 
"Если пришло время и предки просят обряд посвящения в шаманы определённого человека из рода, то не сделав его в течение трех-пяти лет, в зависимости от того в каком поколении у Вас был последний священнослужитель (в нашем случае шаман, т.е. боо), ну и соотвественно если никто не сделает посвящение из Вашего рода, тогда сначала, как правило, Боги заберут удачу у всего рода, будут требовать от избранника посвящения, он либо сойдет с ума, либо погибнет от несчастного случая, либо от неизлечимой внезапно возникшей болезни (вариантов множество), потом они начнут "забирать" мужчин рода, начиная с самого старшего (это может быть раковые заболевания, аварии и др. несчастные случаи), когда мужчин не останется , будут забирать женщин, все это будет протекать в течение нескольких поколений. И это печальное развитие событий и для живущих и для небожителей, но таков закон Тэнгэри, Боги также не могут жить без людей, как и люди без Богов, и прямой контакт не должен прерываться на долго. 
Проблемы возникают ТОЛЬКО из-за непонимания. Когда человек жил себе, жил. Был удачлив жизни, можно сказать даже богат, любил жену детей и излучал счастье. НО пришло время, подсказать что делать было некому, Боги начали "намекать", что пора. Человек упорно не замечает знаки, пропадает удача, то что получалось по щелчку пальца, уже совсем не получается, все что нажито - тает, продается, отдается за внезапно возникшие долги, люди обманывают, крадут, семья рушится, человек становится злым, замкнутым, начинает видеть странные вещи, паралельные миры, ауры людей, начинает неожиданно незнакомым людям пророчествовать, проваливается во сне в осознанные сновидения. Причем все эти состояния приходят сами когда захотят и уходят также. Человеку говорят - а предскажи мне, а он не знает как включить ясновидение, начинает фантазировать, над ним смеются он злится. Начинает болеть, чем-то необъяснимым, может начать пить, или колоться наркотиками, может просто сойти с ума. 
А всего навсего надо было вовремя принять священное служение и все было бы примерно по прежнему с поправкой на ветер. Если в конце концов человек находит, того кто ему подсказывает что делать, и делает шаманскую инициацию, то жизнь потихоньку приходит в русло, НО очень потихоньку - в течение 3-5 лет, если делать все правильно, за это время самое главное - ПОДДЕРЖКА РОДНЫХ И БЛИЗКИХ, иначе беда, человек-уже-шаман может замкнуться, бросить семью, уехать далеко от того места где жил с желанием затеряться или в тайге или мегаполисе(типа Москвы)."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В таком случае скажите, что такое "шаманская болезнь" если можно так перевести этот термин. По поводу электронов - почувствуйте то, о чем вы с легкостью разглогольствуете - возможно всего, что вы там придумали я имею ввиду цели и задачи, которые вы очертили в самом первом своем посте нет.


А что такое "шаманская болезнь" ?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Насчёт шаманской болезни (сразу скажу что то что написано не моё, но Вам может станет понятнее, кстати это из Бурятского шаманизма): 
> "Если пришло время и предки просят обряд посвящения в шаманы определённого человека из рода, то не сделав его в течении трех-пяти лет, в зависимости от того в каком поколении у Вас был последний священнослужитель (в нашем случае шаман, т.е. боо), ну и соотвественно если никто не сделает посвящение из Вашего рода, тогда сначала, как правило, Боги заберут удачу у всего рода, будут требовать от избранника посвящения, он либо сойдет с ума, либо погибнет от несчастного случая, либо от неизлечимой внезапно возникшей болезни (вариантов множество), потом они начнут "забирать" мужчин рода, начиная с самого старшего (это может быть раковые заболевания, аварии и др. несчастные случаи), когда мужчин не останется , будут забирать женщин, все это будет протекать в течение нескольких поколений. И это печальное развитие событий и для живущих и для небожителей, но таков закон Тэнгэри, Боги также не могут жить без людей, как и люди без Богов, и прямой контакт не должен прерываться на долго. 
> Проблемы возникают ТОЛЬКО из-за непонимания. Когда человек жил себе, жил. Был удачлив жизни, можно сказать даже богат, любил жену детей и излучал счастье. НО пришло время, подсказать что делать было некому, Боги начали "намекать", что пора. Человек упорно не замечает знаки, пропадает удача, то что получалось по щелчку пальца, уже совсем не получается, все что нажито - тает, продается, отдается за внезапно возникшие долги, люди обманывают, крадут, семья рушится, человек становится злым, замкнутым, начинает видеть странные вещи, паралельные миры, ауры людей, начинает неожиданно незнакомым людям пророчествовать, проваливается во сне в осознанные сновидения. Причем все эти состояния приходят сами когда захотят и уходят также. Человеку говорят - а предскажи мне, а он не знает как включить ясновидение, начинает фантазировать, над ним смеются он злится. Начинает болеть, чем-то необъяснимым, может начать пить, или колоться наркотиками, может просто сойти с ума. 
> А всего навсего надо было вовремя принять священное служение и все было бы примерно по прежнему с поправкой на ветер. Если в конце концов человек находит, того кто ему подсказывает что делать, и делает шаманскую инициацию, то жизнь потихоньку приходит в русло, НО очень потихоньку - в течение 3-5 лет, если делать все правильно, за это время самое главное - ПОДДЕРЖКА РОДНЫХ И БЛИЗКИХ, иначе беда, человек-уже-шаман может замкнуться, бросить семью, уехать далеко от того места где жил с желанием затеряться или в тайге или мегаполисе(типа Москвы)."


Вообще некоторые меняют веру, переходят в христианство, ислам. Таким образом пытаются прикрыться от влияния шаманства.

В рамках тибетского буддизма, как я уже говорил существует обряд Губбилха. Защита.

----------


## Shus

> Это не призывание идама, а танец оракула.
> Вложение 19599


А че за мужик с российским флагом? :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (14.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А че за мужик с российским флагом?


Это не российский флаг, просто цвета похожи))))))).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Попалась под руки книга 1799 г. Интересен последний абзац:-)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще интересно, чего белый не под синим )

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А с Вами сложно... Я пытаюсь приводить примеры, спрашиваю у Вас ответы, жду аргументов, а Вы отвечаете: "В таком случае скажите, что такое "шаманская болезнь" если можно так перевести этот термин." и ещё что то опять непонятное про электроны  Я наоборот говорю что если их существование доказали ученые, то они есть, хоть Вы их и не видите )) я то с этим согласен, а вот Вы пишите что нет миров Богов, не существует Бодхисаттв и прочее, утрирую конечно, но в целом Ваша точка зрения на мой взгляд такая, вот Вам люди и пишут что необязательно лично что то ощущать, видеть и прочее что бы не согласиться с тем что есть вещи неподвластные нашему пониманию, ладно МИРА Вам.... 
> Насчёт шаманской болезни (сразу скажу что то что написано не моё, но Вам может станет понятнее, кстати это из Бурятского шаманизма): 
> "..........."


Воооот, то что вы привели из не своего это правда это действительно так, но еще не вся. То, что вы напридумывали сами это вымысел. Нам сложно общаться, потому что до этого вы говорили шаблонно как например любой из среднерусско-православной широты чисто как в коммунистических книжках. Теперь из того, что вы процитировали еще раз как сопоставляется к примеру шаманизм и буддизм? Я же уже говорил об этом, но серьезным препятствием становится реальность существования духов, богов и пр прежде чем начнется их синтез или еще что то. Если есть мысли излагайте, я не отрицаю, но для чистоты эксперемента об этом надо говорить. Может быть они есть и мы их не видим или еще что?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вообще некоторые меняют веру, переходят в христианство, ислам. Таким образом пытаются прикрыться от влияния шаманства.
> 
> В рамках тибетского буддизма, как я уже говорил существует обряд Губбилха. Защита.


Сегодня это стало такой трагедией из-за того, что некому передать, как говориться начать, все это. Многие так вот мучаются я знаю и на самом деле еще какое то время так будет. И в это время сейчас из за этого возникло очень много шарлатанов и тд. Кстати говоря не только среди шаманов, но и лам. Вы все это знаете. Но, что поделать история не знает сослагательного наклонения.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А что такое "шаманская болезнь" ?


У Нико спросите. Она лично на 4 страницах здесь все изложила :Facepalm:

----------


## PampKin Head

Граждане, чтобы пальцев не напрягать на клавиатуре, рекомендую
https://app.box.com/s/j9md44d9csjet0axnxp1mhvy2cq35ks7

----------

Aion (15.03.2016)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вообще интересно, чего белый не под синим )


Потому что каналы так расположены  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2016), Нико (15.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

"Политика христианизации бурят проявлялась, в частности, в изживании прежних форм погребальной обрядности и переходу к единообразному христианскому обряду погребения. Проиллюстрировать этот аспект христианизации нам помогут данные по окинским бурятам.

В XIX веке бурятское население Горной Оки (современный Окинский район Республики Бурятия, а в изучаемый период территория Иркутской губернии) находилось в административном ведении Тункинской Степной Думы. По своим религиозным воззрениям окинские буряты были шаманистами и буддистами, но в изучаемое время русская православная церковь активно пыталась расширить круг своих адептов в этом отдаленном горно-таежном районе Предбайкалья. Для распространения христианского учения среди бурят и соетов этой местности был открыт Окинско-Мондинский христианский стан. Местным православным священникам вменялось в обязанность наблюдать затем, чтобы крещеные буряты не присутствовали на шаманских обрядах, особое внимание они должны были уделять захоронению в земле умерших. Однако, даже в конце XIX века среди окинских бурят были часты случаи проведения погребений в соответствии с традиционной погребальной обрядностью. Факты погребения тел православных бурят, когда проводились коллективные тайлаганы с жертвоприношениями кобыл и овец, а тела умерших оставлялись не захороненными для растаскивания их хищниками и птицами, вызывали негативную реакцию у представителей христианской церкви."

http://zaimka.ru/badmaev-buryats/

Всем известно отношение христианства к язычеству.
Мы поняли, что в определенном смысле буддизм лоялен к определенным языческим элементам.
Так вот столкновение православия с тибетским буддизмом на территории Предбайкалья, привело к отторжению местными православия, так как оно не было лояльно к традиционным верованиям вообще.
В настоящее время, насколько я понимаю в Окинском районе нет православных церквей, в двух буддийских дуганах я сам был в с. Орлик, местные полушаманисты полубуддисты.

Так же алтайцы, как известно, стали практически 4 буддийским народом РФ, по той причине, что тибетский буддизм в некотором смысле лоялен к местным верованиям. А православие нет.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (15.03.2016)

----------

